# Nitecore SRT 7



## SeamusORiley (Mar 13, 2013)

*Not out yet but I found this online. The SRT 7 looks like the P25 and very nice. The link is *http://obramo-taschenlampen.de/index.php



Our price: € 119.95
including 19% VAT, shipping costs


Quantity: + - Add to basket
Manufacturer:
Nitecore (more from Nitecore)
Category:
SRT series
description
Question on item
reviews
Notify me when available
Nitecore SRT7 Revenger with Smart Ring Tactical Operation


860 Lumen light, operating with variable swivel ring.
Power source: 1 x 18650 battery or 2 x CR123
LED: Cree ML-L U2
Update! The Revenger SRT7 comes with the brand new Cree XM-L L2, and achieve the 1000 ANSI lumens!
measurements:
Head diameter 40mm
Body 25.4 mm
length 158mm
Weight 173 grams
Activated, the lamp is on one end cap, the selection of the light is achieved using the rotary ring on the lamp head.
Peculiarity of the lamp: There are also built three other LED that can emit red, green, and blue light!
The rotary ring on it, the following lighting levels from left to right (ie, clockwise):
Locator Beacons (short flash as a position light)
Red / blue light (changing, strobe effect)
blue light
green light
Red light
standby
Turning range of 0.01 to 860 around 1000 lumens, infinitely variable
turbo
strobe
On the side there is another LED, this indicates the charging status.
Coming Soon. Available in April! More details to follow.
The sale price is subject to change until the launch date.


----------



## druidmars (Mar 14, 2013)

It begins to surface! Finally! Hope it comes out soon


----------



## kj2 (Mar 14, 2013)

Yes, supports 18650  that was my number 1 question.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 18, 2013)

I'd like to know if it is rechargeable with USB port. From the video, it does not appear so, though I am not certain. 
I like the smaller ones, too.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 18, 2013)

SeamusORiley said:


> I'd like to know if it is rechargeable with USB port. From the video, it does not appear so, though I am not certain.
> I like the smaller ones, too.



I hope it doesn't have usb charging. It just adds extra length and I won't use it.


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 18, 2013)

kj2 said:


> I hope it doesn't have usb charging. It just adds extra length and I won't use it.



In the German description there was no USB charger, so, you win.


----------



## thedoc007 (May 15, 2013)

Search for it on youtube - Patriot's review is now up. I already have the P25, and I'm still buying it. Looks pretty awesome, feature laden, and it will be my first magnetic control ring light. The incorporated RGB LEDs is addition to everything else makes it a compelling package. By the way, the final figure is 960 lumens. And no, it does not have a built-in charger of any sort.


----------



## buds224 (May 15, 2013)

I'm hoping Fasttech gets them in. They had the best price on the P25, I'm hoping they are competitively priced on the SRT7 as well.


----------



## emmashi (May 18, 2013)

aha, today I find a video of this ,and it looks so great!! by the way. is fasttech sell it now?? good news!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=954PgtJkg_k


----------



## Overclocker (May 18, 2013)

*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost – Thanks Norm*

SRT7 would feel right at home there


----------



## kj2 (May 18, 2013)

emmashi said:


> aha, today I find a video of this ,and it looks so great!! by the way. is fasttech sell it now?? good news!!



Not listed on fasttech yet. And video was already up on the "srt" thread.


----------



## Albert56 (May 21, 2013)

I ordered one from GG and it should be arriving tomorrow or Thursday. This is the first flashlight after my TN31mb that I'm really excited about getting! I have the TX25C2 XM-L2 and from looking at the SRT7's larger head and reflector, I'm guessing it should have more throw and a more concentrated hot spot - plus the RBG modes and Blue/Red strobe seem really cool. I'll post my intitial impressions of it when it comes.


----------



## gsteve (May 21, 2013)

Damnitttt..... another one i need.............


----------



## king2penn (May 22, 2013)

The SRT7 throws further than the P25 I have in stock. Its a pretty tight beam with intense hotspot =)


----------



## kj2 (May 22, 2013)

Local dealer has the SRT7 now in stock. Hard not to buy one  -but yeah, doesn't really provide must extras over my Olight M22. Sure those colour-leds are fun but just bought filters for my Olight.
And I'm waiting on that new Fenix TK51  -so I probably will pass on the SRT7.


----------



## Albert56 (May 22, 2013)

My SRT-7 just arrived from GG. I haven't been able to try it out yet, but I'll post my impressions after I've had a chance to compare it to my TX25C2 later tonight.


----------



## druidmars (May 22, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> My SRT-7 just arrived from GG. I haven't been able to try it out yet, but I'll post my impressions after I've had a chance to compare it to my TX25C2 later tonight.


If you could compare it with the G25C2 MKII it would be fantastic


----------



## Albert56 (May 22, 2013)

druidmars said:


> If you could compare it with the G25C2 MKII it would be fantastic



Sorry- no can do. I don't have that light. :shrug:


----------



## druidmars (May 22, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> Sorry- no can do. I don't have that light. :shrug:


Never mind that. Your comparison will be interesting enough


----------



## Eric242 (May 23, 2013)

I received my SRT7 today: First impressions after a few minutes: Fit and feel, well I guess I´m spoiled by all the Surefire and custom lights I owned it the past 7 years, but it´s not that great to me. Don´t get my wrong, it a very good light, but just no Surefire. Function: That´s GREAT. The selector ring has really good detends and works very well. Some markings would have been better though. The strobe is really mean if watched at from shorter distances. I´m not 100% positive on what it makes so mean but I guess it´s the fact that all coloures and the main LED are strobing since the frequency seems to be as high as usual. The low could go a little further down if you ask me. 

Eric


----------



## Albert56 (May 23, 2013)

I got my TX25C2 and SRT-7 out for a quick side by side last night. This ain't no Selfbuilt review here, folks - just an overview and impressions.

Overall the total light output between the two is fairly similar, with the SRT-7 outshining the TX by a modest but noticeable amount. The SRT has a more concentrated and intense hot spot compared to the TX, throws a bit better and it's spill is _slightly_ brighter as well. My "shine it in your friends eyes test" got 3 out 3 votes for the SRT-7. Of course, I don't recommend that any of you do this - it's unsafe and the manufacturer warns against it (heh heh! :devil. Tint and general beam quality were good in both, as they both have nicely polished reflectors and the same led.

What I did like a lot more about the SRT was it's UI. I think the control ring is a lot more useful and direct than "coded" button presses and head twists. The head micro-switch assembly on my TX is very finicky in that if you don't keep it very clean the light will tend to stick up when switching modes. Not so with the SRT (so far anyway). The colored led's have detents on the ring, along with a beacon mode, standby detent (tail cap on and red led flashes on the side, telling you it's "hot"), an infinitely variable main beam, and a fixed frequency strobe. The light can be left set on any of these modes and turned on and off with the tail cap switch as the user desires. Also, the tail clicky is much better in the dark. The TX has little to no tactile feed back and I end up fumbling for the switch half the time.

The SRT-7 has 4 colored led modes: flashing red/blue "police" effect, blue, green and red. The police mode is kind of fun, but I don't know if it's legal to use everywhere. As to the solid colors, there's a lot of cross reflections and weird patterns in the green and blue beam, with only the red rendering a somewhat tighter, although still not very smooth beam. This is because of the way the led's are placed around the periphery of the reflector - blue part outermost, green middle and red innermost. Also, there's a pronounced difference in intensity between red and the other colors, with red being much less bright. I know human eyes are less sensitive to red than green or blue, so that might explain this difference. Anyway, red is the color I'm most likely to use and it's bright enough for dark adapted eyes.

My sample seems to have an intermittent problem with the blue led mode switching to flashing red/blue police mode unless I turn it slightly past it's detent. All the other modes work flawlessly and I don't find this to be a big deal.

In conclusion: I like this light. From what I've seen so far I be using the smaller TX for casual carry and the SRT-7 for work and astronomy. 

Hope this helps with your purchasing decisions.


----------



## druidmars (May 23, 2013)

Thanks Albert56. Very useful comparison even though it's just TX and not the G25C2!


----------



## Patriot (May 23, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> My sample seems to have an intermittent problem with the blue led mode switching to flashing red/blue police mode unless I turn it slightly past it's detent. All the other modes work flawlessly and I don't find this to be a big deal.




With other ring selector flashlights, I've noticed that if there's a cross over problem like this when they're new, they only tend to get worse over time. It might be good to monitor it to see if there's any change with use.

Glad you're enjoying it and thanks for the report!


----------



## Albert56 (May 24, 2013)

Patriot said:


> With other ring selector flashlights, I've noticed that if there's a cross over problem like this when they're new, they only tend to get worse over time. It might be good to monitor it to see if there's any change with use.
> 
> Glad you're enjoying it and thanks for the report!



Thanks for the tip. I'll be sure to keep an eye on it. When you say "over time", about how long would you say before I'd know if it's going to get worse or not?


----------



## NorthernStar (May 24, 2013)

Albert56,that´s a great mini review!

When you are running the SRT7 at turbo mode, does it step down in effect after 3 minutes to a lower mode?


----------



## Albert56 (May 24, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> Albert56,that´s a great mini review!
> 
> When you are running the SRT7 at turbo mode, does it step down in effect after 3 minutes to a lower mode?



Thank you. Good question - I didn't check that out in my initial "first light". Last night I ran it again on turbo for about 4 1/2 minutes and (to my eyes at least) saw no step down. By this time the red led on the side was starting to flash, indicating some battery voltage drop as well. If it has a step step down, it might be heat activated (?) and the head wasn't very hot yet.

Anyway, I think 4 minutes straight is longer than most people are likely to run a flashlight in turbo during normal use, so I'm satisfied with this result. My TX25C2 gets considerably hotter on turbo - not surprising, considering the much smaller dimensions.

BTW, I've seen the rioting going on in Sweden in the news. Hope you and those you know haven't been adversely affected.


----------



## NorthernStar (May 24, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> Thank you. Good question - I didn't check that out in my initial "first light". Last night I ran it again on turbo for about 4 1/2 minutes and (to my eyes at least) saw no step down. By this time the red led on the side was starting to flash, indicating some battery voltage drop as well. If it has a step step down, it might be heat activated (?) and the head wasn't very hot yet.
> 
> Anyway, I think 4 minutes straight is longer than most people are likely to run a flashlight in turbo during normal use, so I'm satisfied with this result. My TX25C2 gets considerably hotter on turbo - not surprising, considering the much smaller dimensions.
> 
> BTW, I've seen the rioting going on in Sweden in the news. Hope you and those you know haven't been adversely affected.



Thank´s for your consern! The riots has fortunately not taken place in the city where i live. However the city where the riots has taken place 5 nights in a row lies close to mine so i hope that the riots does not spread to my city, but there is a high risk that it´s going to happen.

According to Patriots review of the SRT7 he ran it at highest mode continuously for over 15 minutes without the light stepped down in effect. When reading the SRT7 manual it says that when running it at turbo mode it will step down after 3 minutes to prevent overheating. I´d just want to check with another owner if you can verify that the SRT7 in reality does not have a timer based step down in effect feature, rather it has a heat activated protection allowing it to be run at turbo mode far longer than 3 minutes,depending on the temperature of the surrounding air.


----------



## Mike9028 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the review Albert. And Patriot for another fine video review. My SRT 7 will be here today sometime..It will go along side my RC40 and Surefire fury


----------



## Tyler A (May 24, 2013)

I ordered one today, cant wait to have it in hand


----------



## Eric242 (May 25, 2013)

NorthernStar said:


> When reading the SRT7 manual it says that when running it at turbo mode it will step down after 3 minutes to prevent overheating.


According to a german dealer nitcore confirmed this was an error in the manual. There´s no step down after 3 minuteds.

Eric


----------



## NorthernStar (May 25, 2013)

Eric242 said:


> According to a german dealer nitcore confirmed this was an error in the manual. There´s no step down after 3 minuteds.
> 
> Eric



Thank you for that info! 

I was beginning to think so that there has to be an error somewhere since from what i have seen so far has no owner to a SRT7 have reported any stepdown when running the light at turbo mode even long after 3 minutes. That was great news.


----------



## Albert56 (May 25, 2013)

Mike9028 said:


> Thanks for the review Albert. And Patriot for another fine video review. My SRT 7 will be here today sometime..It will go along side my RC40 and Surefire fury



My pleasure. I had another chance to try the SRT7 against my TX25 last night at over 150 yards and the difference is much more noticeable at this distance. The SRT has clearly better throw. At normal distances it's kind of horse/pony. I'm sure you'll like it. Let me know if you experience the same blue to red/blue/flash shifting as on mine. It could be just a fluke or a design flaw in the whole batch (?).


----------



## Eric242 (May 25, 2013)

Albert56 said:


> ......or a design flaw in the whole batch (?).


Definitly not. Mine doesn´t have that problem and on messerforum.net none of the few members who got their SRT7 did report that problem.

Eric


----------



## Albert56 (May 26, 2013)

Eric242 said:


> Definitly not. Mine doesn´t have that problem and on messerforum.net none of the few members who got their SRT7 did report that problem.
> 
> Eric



Thanks for the info, Eric. As long as this is the _only_ problem I encounter, I can certainly live with it. Everything else is fine. I just hope Patriot's predictions about it getting worse over time don't prove true though. Also, as you said, the strobe is very "mean" (as it should be).


----------



## Eric242 (May 26, 2013)

I have to say the SRT7´s knurling has to be the smoothest knurling I ever felt. Completely useless and rather a design element then anything practical. If Nitecore would have machined two additional flats like those two with the Nitecore and SRT7 logos it would have been better for sure.

Eric


----------



## pinhead (May 26, 2013)

Here is a video showing the SRT7 at night: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpMBregqtTE&list=UUZu5b_IDw68joYdwsPHA-Cw&index=1


----------



## elo808 (May 30, 2013)

Thsi light looks like the real deal! Is eagletac the way to go for the cell?


----------



## Albert56 (May 30, 2013)

elo808 said:


> Thsi light looks like the real deal! Is eagletac the way to go for the cell?



I get the Eagletac 3100mah 18650's from Going Gear. I use these in all my high drain lights and they've worked fine so far.


----------



## AardvarkSagus (May 30, 2013)

I just got one of these too and I can't wait to put it through it's paces. I've just got enough other lights in my queue that I need to hold off a bit. My initial reaction was "WOW!" though. Bright and intuitive.


----------



## GreySave (Jun 1, 2013)

My SRT7 arrived today and I must say that I am impressed. I am not buying many lights these days, but the multicolor capability with a powerful main beam made it too tempting to resist as a more powerful companion to my SureFire Kroma. As some have posted, the RGB LED patterns are far from smooth as should be expected, especially as compared to the Kroma. They are still quite useable however. Thus far I like the light well enough and if it continues to perform as well as expected I may pick up another at a later date.


----------



## Albert56 (Jun 2, 2013)

I've had the opportunity now to try my SRT-7 out against some of my other lights. It's a strong performer and I like it's easy to use interface and versatility. However, when I compared it with my 4 Sevens Maelstrom X10 XML version, I found the X10 at 640 lumens to have a comparable (maybe even a tad brighter) hot spot and a noticeably wider and brighter spill beam as well. I would have expected the SRT at 960 lumens to be brighter - at least the hot spot, anyway. The X10 is still my EDC for work and I think this baby was a steal when I bought it last year on clearance for just over half the price of the SRT. I think if I only had one flashlight the X10 would be it.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 4, 2013)

What 18650s are you guys using with your srt-7s? I have had mine for a week and have had cr123s in it I just got my klarus xt30, xtar charger and eagletac 3400mah 18650s so I tried one out in it but it doesn't work, but they work great in the xt30 so I guess the positive end isn't small enough to hit the contact


----------



## Romo Lampkin's Cat (Jun 4, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> What 18650s are you guys using with your srt-7s? I have had mine for a week and have had cr123s in it I just got my klarus xt30, xtar charger and eagletac 3400mah 18650s so I tried one out in it but it doesn't work, but they work great in the xt30 so I guess the positive end isn't small enough to hit the contact



I have a friend who just bought an SRT-7. We found a video on YouTube showing a spring-loaded contact button at the top of the light designed for shock absorption. Unfortunately, this design means that flat-top batteries are unlikely to work. I originally told my friend to order some unprotected NCR18650B's from a Hong Kong dealer, but when we saw this, he cancelled the order and bought the protected because the positive end has a button top. I am pleased to report that the protected cells work perfectly in the light.

So it seems that flat-tops are out and this light might need button tops.


----------



## Kabible (Jun 4, 2013)

A drop of solder to the + end solves that problem.


----------



## Dirtbasher (Jun 4, 2013)

+1
A big drop works well, you need a fairly large soldering tip , with out touching the +plate as heat may affect the cell chemistry, done a few old cells like this to practice on.


----------



## Dropzone01 (Jun 5, 2013)

Just recieved my SRT7 yesterday afternoon and I have to say so far I am impressed. I have some 18650's from some lasers that I own, but I was interested in some better quality ones. I see that people are suggesting Eagletac 3100 and 3400 mah cells for this light. These definately look like the way to go but I checked on the Going Gear website and they say they don't ship internationally. (this is what I have found in pretty much all of the USA distributers. I was wondering what anyone from Canada does for these batteries, there doesn't seem to be any distributers around that I can find and I am usually ordering from Fast Tech to get them . Also does anyone know if 2x 18350's can be used instead of 1x 18650 for this light?

Thanks for the info


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> What 18650s are you guys using with your srt-7s? I have had mine for a week and have had cr123s in it I just got my klarus xt30, xtar charger and eagletac 3400mah 18650s so I tried one out in it but it doesn't work, but they work great in the xt30 so I guess the positive end isn't small enough to hit the contact


I think your Eagletac battery should work. I am using a 3100 red banded Eagletac 18650 and it works well. I have been watching the red led battery indicator / locator led on the side of the light. As the battery drains the more you crank up the lumens the led eventually starts flashing indicating low battery charge. Back it off and it will stop flashing. It takes longer for that to happen using my AW IMR cells. The SRT 7 draws some current on the top end. I noticed the light has a soft start on the lower lumen settings. Roughly a soft start on less than halfway with the control ring. The red led is too dim to walk with, the green and blue are bright enough to walk with. The strobe function is devastating. The frequency is nasty. Beacon mode is perfect. The pause in between flashes is just right. It is not too long of a pause like most beacon modes. It would work well for use with a disabled car.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 5, 2013)

Dropzone01 said:


> Just recieved my SRT7 yesterday afternoon and I have to say so far I am impressed. I have some 18650's from some lasers that I own, but I was interested in some better quality ones. I see that people are suggesting Eagletac 3100 and 3400 mah cells for this light. These definately look like the way to go but I checked on the Going Gear website and they say they don't ship internationally. (this is what I have found in pretty much all of the USA distributers. I was wondering what anyone from Canada does for these batteries, there doesn't seem to be any distributers around that I can find and I am usually ordering from Fast Tech to get them . Also does anyone know if 2x 18350's can be used instead of 1x 18650 for this light?
> 
> Thanks for the info



I had the same issue and then I found HID Canada: http://hidcanada.com/store/index.php?main_page=index

I got 2 of their 'dark matter' 18650 but haven't actually tried them yet.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 5, 2013)

Goinggear has the srt-6 IN stock now but it doesn't have the RGBs just the 930 lumens and selector ring as well as the the strobe and beacon I believe


----------



## herosemblem (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler, are you saying there is an SRT6 version that does not have colors? I did not know.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 5, 2013)

It appears not, quite the disappointment.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyler A said:


> Goinggear has the srt-6 IN stock now but it doesn't have the RGBs just the 930 lumens and selector ring as well as the the strobe and beacon I believe


I just checked, I see the SRT 6 listed but stock as Zero. No RGB's according to the picture of the control ring.


----------



## Dropzone01 (Jun 6, 2013)

Beckler said:


> I had the same issue and then I found HID Canada: http://hidcanada.com/store/index.php?main_page=index
> 
> I got 2 of their 'dark matter' 18650 but haven't actually tried them yet.




Thanks for the info, I will check them out


----------



## Gothmog (Jun 7, 2013)

Yes the SRT 6 is without the RGB LEDs but got an Stainless Steel Bezel. :wave:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.468876826530449.1073741827.347522941999172&type=1


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Folks - I've just joined CPF and ordered an SRT 7, having read the reviews and comments here. With a few torches knocking around the house, I guess it was finally time to get a bit more serious!

Looking forward to using the Nitecore and might even try a bit of newbie feedback.

What is the difference between Nitecore and Jetbeam, btw? Same manufacturer?

Best wishes,

Matt


----------



## kj2 (Jun 9, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Hi Folks - I've just joined CPF and ordered an SRT 7, having read the reviews and comments here. With a few torches knocking around the house, I guess it was finally time to get a bit more serious!
> Looking forward to using the Nitecore and might even try a bit of newbie feedback.
> What is the difference between Nitecore and Jetbeam, btw? Same manufacturer?
> Best wishes,
> Matt



More info; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346760-Whats-the-deal-with-Jetbeam

:welcome:


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 9, 2013)

kj2 said:


> More info; http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?346760-Whats-the-deal-with-Jetbeam
> 
> :welcome:



Thanks! (dank u wel!) Gosh - I read the other thread and it looks like they had a major split (http://www.jetbeamlight.com/). 

I can see it is going to be confusing working out who actually develops and makes these torches, as opposed to who sells them (licensed or otherwise). We were in Hong Kong last month and it was fascinating to see first- hand the huge variety of stuff on the market. Reading the South China Morning Post (excellent paper) also gave me an insight into the challenges local and international businesses faced in terms of corruption and crime. Just wished I had found this forum before I left - I might have been able to pick up an SRT 7 for a lot less than retail here!


----------



## kamuro (Jun 9, 2013)

i just received one of these lights from goinggear. great light. super bright and very good throw...if you're looking for a strobe that will make you sick, this is the one...

couple thoughts...while it says infinitely adjustable, i've found it's really hard to get it into those low lumen numbers. comparing with my quark and klarus st11, the nitecore is visibly a lot brighter at its lowest setting. what's more is, the nitecore wont stay steadily in that setting. it kind of flickers on and off...this is not a low output light...

that is until you turn on the LED's. fine by me, but i would have appreciated a brighter/much brighter police strobe function. on the flip side of that coin is, the red is perfect for reading star charts or other things at night without ruining your night vision. 

overall the UI is adequate. simple and fast access to all modes, and the selector stays put for the most part. the holster is of good quality, as is the whole light in general. feels good in the hand.

where it is a superstar is when you need to blast light downrange as far as possible...this light throws light. lol. very pleased with the max output. looking forward to putting it through it's paces in northern maine for a week long backwoods camping trip 7 days from now.


----------



## herosemblem (Jun 9, 2013)

Thank you for your thoughts on the light. Would there be any benefit to you personally if the light had a brighter police strobe?


----------



## kamuro (Jun 9, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on the light. Would there be any benefit to you personally if the light had a brighter police strobe?



personally i could see a situation in which i would be required to use the police strobe function due to the nature of my job, if that function was brighter. at the same time, i've lived without that function now for years, as there are alternatives available...but if the function would be effective, it would be a nice feature to have access to.


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jun 10, 2013)

Dunno about the throw on the srt7. My eagletac g25c2 mk2 with the xml2 emitter seems to be brighter at longer distances...but i dont know if that is down to colour temperature making colours more vivid. The eagletac is quite warm for a cool white emitter (it seems almost neutral actually) where as the srt7 is your classic cool white colour tempurature, very pale and flat. Maybe its just me, but cooler emitters make things seem dimmer, or certainly paler anyway. At long distances this translates to colours appearing less vivid, which gives the illusion of less brightness. Having said that, when you do a bit of white wall hunting you can clearly see the srt7 has a tighter hotspot, and it edges the eagletac on candelas by a 1000 or so. I thought the same about that olight m22 when i tried it out.Love the srt7 though, despite it being very cool it is still a brilliant performer, and that rotating ring! Its beautifully engineered and works much better than i thought it would.


----------



## druidmars (Jun 10, 2013)

snakeplissken83 said:


> Dunno about the throw on the srt7. My eagletac g25c2 mk2 with the xml2 emitter seems to be brighter at longer distances...but i dont know if that is down to colour temperature making colours more vivid. The eagletac is quite warm for a cool white emitter (it seems almost neutral actually) where as the srt7 is your classic cool white colour tempurature, very pale and flat. Maybe its just me, but cooler emitters make things seem dimmer, or certainly paler anyway. At long distances this translates to colours appearing less vivid, which gives the illusion of less brightness. Having said that, when you do a bit of white wall hunting you can clearly see the srt7 has a tighter hotspot, and it edges the eagletac on candelas by a 1000 or so. I thought the same about that olight m22 when i tried it out.Love the srt7 though, despite it being very cool it is still a brilliant performer, and that rotating ring! Its beautifully engineered and works much better than i thought it would.



Very helpful comparison you stated there. Thank you.
Can you, by any chance, snap a picture of the two lights performing? Cheers!


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 10, 2013)

Sorry - newbie question! My new SRT 7 is still out there in delivery land. It comes with CR123A 3.0V batteries. I have a Xtar R01 T6 that came with rechargeable 18700 3.7 v 2600 mA. As far as I can see, these will work with the Nitecore. Am I right?

They will just be a temporary fix. What batteries would you suggest I get for best the very best performance out of the SRT?

Thanks in advance for the advice!


----------



## kamuro (Jun 10, 2013)

i was told to get eagletac 3100 or 3400mah 18650 batteries and the nitecore charger. i still have a few boxes of 40 tenergy cr123's to burn through though before i get into the rechargeables. AFAIK the eagletacs are like the AW's and orbtronics, all based off of the panasonic NCR18650 cell. me personally, i'll be buying the 3400mah when the time comes.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 10, 2013)

kamuro said:


> i was told to get eagletac 3100 or 3400mah 18650 batteries and the nitecore charger.



Thanks - sounds like a plan. It makes sense to my non-techie brain to get the maximum mA I can too. Anyone else got any favourite configurations?

What is the difference between an 18600 and 18650, btw? Apologies for batteries 101...


----------



## Patriot (Jun 10, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> What is the difference between an 18600 and 18650, btw? Apologies for batteries 101...



A 18650 is 65mm long, a 18600 would be 60mm long. 18 is the diameter in millimeters. the "0" at the end means cylindrical. 

You'll want to use any button top 18650 in this light. To my knowledge, 3400mah is still the highest capacity, regularly available cell and your best choice if you're looking to maximize performance. 

Cheers


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks and thanks also for the review of this product - very helpful and one of the factors behind my choice of the SRT7. Have you noticed any features you are less happy with since your YouTube upload?

Best wishes,

Matt


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

Doh! I forgot to ask if you have a preference for any particular charger/batt combo. I've been helpfully steered towards the Eagletac 18650 3.7 Volt Li-ion 3400 mAh (£14.95 ea in the UK) and Nitecore i4 charger (£21.95 here).


----------



## bonghernz (Jun 11, 2013)

my srt7 arrived..

so happy with it..

no more features to ask for.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 11, 2013)

bonghernz said:


> my srt7 arrived..
> 
> so happy with it..
> 
> no more features to ask for.



Enjoy - mines still out there soemwhere, hence me sitting here on this! What batts are you going to run?


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 11, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Thanks - sounds like a plan. It makes sense to my non-techie brain to get the maximum mA I can too. Anyone else got any favourite configurations?
> 
> What is the difference between an 18600 and 18650, btw? Apologies for batteries 101...


My eagletac 3400mah 18650 does not work with my srt7. The button is too flat I think. Just my experience YMMV


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 11, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Enjoy - mines still out there soemwhere, hence me sitting here on this! What batts are you going to run?


There must be button-top 3400 batteries that would work. 

If not you could get either the Nitecore 2600 mAh or 3100 mAh: they are both button top and Flashaholics.co.uk has them in the UK. Nitecore batteries are kind of pricey compared to those from some other brands like EagleTac.
Otherwise you could try the EagleTac 3100: it's a button-top cell though I'm not sure it's raised enough to work with the SRT7. Ledfiretorches.co.uk have it.

Both resellers above offer CPF discount and I think Ledfiretorches ships for free too.

To my knowledge Nkon.nl is definitely the store with the best battery prices in the EU and they have a bunch of different 18650s for sale, you just have to find one that would work. Shipping expenses might not make it work for a single battery though.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 11, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Thanks and thanks also for the review of this product - very helpful and one of the factors behind my choice of the SRT7. Have you noticed any features you are less happy with since your YouTube upload?



Matt, you're very welcome. What little knowledge I do have about lights all came from CPF. I haven't noticed any features I'm less happy with yet. The RGB modes are just about perfect, I wouldn't want them any brighter however. It could be argued that the low mode from the XM-L2 isn't 1/10 of a lumen. It's probably more like 1 - 1.5 lumens. It might be inaccurate advertising but frankly it's low enough for me. 



mhpreston said:


> Doh! I forgot to ask if you have a preference for any particular charger/batt combo. I've been helpfully steered towards the Eagletac 18650 3.7 Volt Li-ion 3400 mAh (£14.95 ea in the UK) and Nitecore i4 charger (£21.95 here).



I'm using Eagletac 3400mah cells in my light and I like the Intellicharger I4 charger for it's price and flexibility. I've got four of them now so it's nice when I come home from an outdooring trip and can put them all to use.

As for the person having trouble with the Eagletac's, I've got 6 of the 3400's and they all work in the SRT. Perhaps you've just got a strange cell? Not sure.


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 12, 2013)

Patriot, the eagletacs work great in my klarus xt-30 but the srt7 is non responsive with one of them in it. I was wondering if I got one with an abnormally flat top but both of them are the same and they are the 1st two 18650s I have owned ( actually got them because you spoke fondly of them in your videos) a couple people suggested I could put silver on the button and remedy the problem but I think I will just get a nitecore cell for it since I need more 18650s anyway. All that being said I think klarus has a great design on their contacts that allow them to work with any cell and are still springy for shock.


----------



## grepeyre (Jun 12, 2013)

So I received mine today.

From what I see comparing it to my two EA4s (one is cool and the other warm):

It throws more than my first EA4 warm, which is still my favorite.

I would say the colour is a tad cooler than my second EA4 (the cool one).

I dropped it from one meter high onto grass a couple of times and it worked the same after unlike the EA4 which went bonkers after my niece dropped it only once by accident from the same height (I've sent it back to nitecore).

The problems I've had with it vis-a-vis of the specs:

Well the beacon mode doesn't work on mine, it's just the 'Police' mode again.

The strobe works a bit funkily but when it works well it's the best I've seen up to now. High hertz and high power, it really screws with your brain.

It didn't step down from the turbo after 3 minutes but I still don't know if it's thermally controlled. The head got really hot after 5 minutes and I didn't want to push (cook) it.

Otherwise the variable control is awesome, main reason I bought it after all and it works great. The anodizing is also very polished, but I like it.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks again for the advice and comments folks - mine arrived today and I am about to have a good look at it. It will be dark here soon, which will help me see how well it performs. Not sure I want to do a drop test from the back bedroom window though!


----------



## bonghernz (Jun 13, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Enjoy - mines still out there soemwhere, hence me sitting here on this! What batts are you going to run?




im running it with panasonic 18650 3400maH protected


----------



## bonghernz (Jun 13, 2013)

kindly watch my light testing video..
it's in high definition


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 13, 2013)

> kindly watch my light testing video..
> it's in high definition



Ha ha! Very good, but did you get strange looks? I think you filmed that in a shopping centre?


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 13, 2013)

Night two - like what I've seen so far. The tactical ring was a pain though. Unsure which way it should be fitted and then discovered you can't use the holster with the ring in situ. 

The rotating selector is a dream and for me, the unique selling point compared to my Xtar and Lensor - they can be a pain remembering how many clicks to get to whatever function you wanted. 

It certainly lights up the back garden better than all my other lights. Easily hits the neighbors' houses too.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 15, 2013)

Bit more feedback guys - I tried my old Xtar 18700 3.7 v 2600 mA batteries and they worked fine! However, I guess I risk degrading the battery cap spring as the spec is 18650 - 5 mm shorter.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 15, 2013)

Rainy day here so still playing about: I notice the supplied Nitecore CR123A 3.0V batts, when paired, match the 18700 in length (70mm), so I guess my comment below doesnt stand. Wonder why they supply and specify a 18650 and not an 18700 like Xtar?


----------



## kamuro (Jun 15, 2013)

They supply an 18650? I did not get one in my packaging. Anyone else get one?


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 15, 2013)

kamuro said:


> They supply an 18650? I did not get one in my packaging. Anyone else get one?



Sorry Kamuro - I didn't make myself very clear, did I? Thats what you get for rushing. My SRT7 came with 2 x CR123A. The Xtar 18700 battery from another torch is the same length as the two CR123As, which I found a bit confusing because the only battery size sold (supplied) by Nitecore is 18650 (5 mm shorter).


----------



## Labrador72 (Jun 15, 2013)

I think the reason why is still called an 18650 is because the cell is a 18650: what makes it longer must the be the protection and wrapping. I the battery name is not based on the actual length of the protected battery but of the cell in it.


----------



## kamuro (Jun 15, 2013)

Lol...I misunderstood you.

I have a metric arseload of tenergy cr123's sitting around...but once I make a sizeable dent in those im really looking forward to using an 18650 cell. Total noob with rechargeables though.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jun 16, 2013)

Ugh, sorry, posted in the wrong topic.


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 16, 2013)

Total noob with rechargeables though.[/QUOTE said:


> Same here!


----------



## Wyoming Shooter (Jun 18, 2013)

How does the tailcap work on these lights? I prefer a press for temporary on and a click for continuous on. I'm wondering if that's how these function. Thanks very much. ELN


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 18, 2013)

Wyoming Shooter said:


> How does the tailcap work on these lights? I prefer a press for temporary on and a click for continuous on. I'm wondering if that's how these function. Thanks very much. ELN



Soft press for momentary on, full press to click for continuous on. The beam will have a slow or 'soft start' when less than 3/4 is selected on the control ring. It will be an instant on when output is set to max on the control ring. The tailcap can also lock out the light.


----------



## Wyoming Shooter (Jun 19, 2013)

Thank you sir. That's the tailcap function I prefer. Are these lights in stock anywhere? Battery Junction is sold out. Best regards, ELN.


----------



## GTiger (Jun 19, 2013)

Got mine from Shaologear.com -- very pleased with service there!


----------



## markito (Jun 19, 2013)

Got mine from hkequipment.net. Free shipping and nice service.

I love that flashlight. Really bright and awesome UI


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 22, 2013)

Sounds like Nitcore have a bit of a hit on their hands. Are some places out of stock then?


----------



## KiltedMP (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone here have a Blackhawk v70/v85 style holster for the SRT7? I've used on for most of my other lights, but am sure the 40mm head of the Nitecore will not fit. I prefer the positive fit of the Blackhawk as well as the head down placement for duty carry. 

I've been looking at the 5.11 ATAC XL as one that might fit. Anyone tried it yet?

Thanks...


----------



## LedTed (Jun 23, 2013)

Going Gear has both gray and black. Their customer service is top notch.


----------



## binghole (Jun 24, 2013)

herosemblem said:


> Thank you for your thoughts on the light. Would there be any benefit to you personally if the light had a brighter police strobe?[/Q
> 
> To make the strobe that much brighter they would have to add capacitors and extra bulk. It a 10 out of 10 light for most people.


----------



## silversinksam (Jun 26, 2013)

I appreciate all the helpful info in this thread in regard to this SRT7, it greatly influenced my decision. 

Ended up buying one from an authorized Nitecore dealer for $114 shipped, which included the light and a Nitecore NL186 2600mAh Rechargeable Battery plus a Nitecore i2 Charger. (Didn’t need the charger nor the cell, but a good deals a good deal)

A month ago I came across a Nitecore EC2 for a flat $35 shipped. When it arrived I was pretty amazed at the features it offered and decided to give one of their higher tier models a spin. 

So I ordered a SRT7 and also a Nitecore RSW1 for this SRT7, we'll see how this Nitecore SRT7 fares as a weapon light, hey, of your going to call your light a tactical light, I'm here to challenge these claims. We'll see how well the electronics hold up after a few trips to the 100 yard indoor range nearby and see how this light fares under duress. It's a hard act to follow as I've never had a Surefire weapon light malfunction, both in the military and now as a civilian. –granted, Nitecores aren't on Surefire's level, but they’re still a nice light, how nice remains to be seen. 

I'll update you guys if it falls apart


----------



## maoku (Jun 27, 2013)

it looks good ,a great flashlight


----------



## y260 (Jun 29, 2013)

Can anyone confirm the legitimacy of the EdisonBright SRT-7 on Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CT96XRY/ref=wl_fv?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1R80O8DXZ19AI&coliid=I29Q03SGXJ89Z4


----------



## mhpreston (Jun 29, 2013)

y260 said:


> Can anyone confirm the legitimacy of the EdisonBright SRT-7 on Amazon



Gosh - are fake Nitecores a significant problem?


----------



## y260 (Jun 29, 2013)

mhpreston said:


> Gosh - are fake Nitecores a significant problem?


I imagine that fakes can be a problem with any flashlight, especially those made in China. But I was speaking more to the reputation of EdisonBright. Has anyone purchased from them before?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 29, 2013)

y260 said:


> Can anyone confirm the legitimacy of the EdisonBright SRT-7 on Amazon?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CT96XRY/ref=wl_fv?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1R80O8DXZ19AI&coliid=I29Q03SGXJ89Z4


Looks like a official Nitecore product. EdisonBright is just the seller.


----------



## Lou Minescence (Jun 29, 2013)

y260 said:


> Can anyone confirm the legitimacy of the EdisonBright SRT-7 on Amazon?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CT96XRY/ref=wl_fv?_encoding=UTF8&colid=1R80O8DXZ19AI&coliid=I29Q03SGXJ89Z4


Now that you have brought our attention to this specific sale,
Why do you question that sale in Amazon ?


----------



## Tyler A (Jun 29, 2013)

Wyoming Shooter said:


> Thank you sir. That's the tailcap function I prefer. Are these lights in stock anywhere? Battery Junction is sold out. Best regards, ELN.



Going gear has them in black ans grey, they ship fast and have great customer service. They just opened a new store front and have a sale going on now. grandopening in the coupon code at checkout will get you 12% off your entire order and shipping is always free on orders over 49.99


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jun 29, 2013)

Bought mine from edison bright thru amazon. Good deal, quick ship,all genuine. "bonus" light was shipped seperate.


----------



## y260 (Jun 29, 2013)

Speedfreakz said:


> Bought mine from edison bright thru amazon. Good deal, quick ship,all genuine. "bonus" light was shipped seperate.



Awesome. I'm guessing that the bonus light you received was part of one of their package deals. I checked their website and they also sell 18650 + charger bundles for about $120.


----------



## y260 (Jun 29, 2013)

Now that I'm skimming over the EdisonBright site more, I don't think I'll order directly from them. It has Amazon payments as its checkout procedure, but every link to shipping and return policy on its site is incomplete... i.e. it has the instructions for the webmaster, not return policy. I was thinking that this was a good deal: http://edisonbright-led.webstorepowered.com/Nitecore-SRT7-searchlight-rechargeable-EdisonBright/dp/B00CTN9G2E?extid=st_auwl  but then after seeing all the mishmash of incomplete links at the bottom of the page, I'm going to look elsewhere. Anyone have any suggestions for other vendors with battery/charger bundles?


----------



## silversinksam (Jun 30, 2013)

y260 said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for other vendors with battery/charger bundles?



Sent you a PM in regard to your querry


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jun 30, 2013)

Yeh the website doesn't instill confidence. The question now is where to get the srt3


----------



## Gryffin (Jun 30, 2013)

y260 said:


> Now that I'm skimming over the EdisonBright site more, I don't think I'll order directly from them.



There are so many good, cheap legit dealers, why take the chance?

I got mine from BatteryJunction, $114 shipped with the 40mm diffuser, so only a few bucks more than this EdisonBright. I think they're out of stock at the moment at BJ, but that won't last long. A coupla bucks isn't worth it to me to take a chance with a dealer that I don't feel confident in.


----------



## Speedfreakz (Jul 1, 2013)

Interesting that amazon sale I got my srt7 is no longer there. I got a package that was the srt, 3 batteries, the i2 charger with 12v adaptor, and a 'bonus' light(laserpointer,uv and flashlight keychain combo)


----------



## snakeplissken83 (Jul 6, 2013)

druidmars said:


> Very helpful comparison you stated there. Thank you.
> Can you, by any chance, snap a picture of the two lights performing? Cheers!



sorry mate, i cant, I already sold them both!

From memory, in terms of pure performance the Eagletac has the edge, but there's almost nothing in it. The Nitecore is a brilliant light with excellent functionality and build quality, and i prefer the magnetic ring to the twisty-head control of the Eagletac, but then the Eagletac has a warmer tint and a beefy strike bezel. On the other hand, the lower out-puts are much easier to get to on the nitecore, and the moonlight mode and rgb led's are excellent. There's nothing to choose between the two, they are both 10 out of 10, absolutely excellent lights in my view.


----------



## Lips (Jul 9, 2013)

Ordered a second Srt 7 from amazon (Action Gear) at $45.41 free shipping. 

May be a pricing mistake :shrug:


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

Lips said:


> Ordered a second Srt 7 from amazon (Action Gear) at $45.41 free shipping.
> 
> May be a pricing mistake :shrug:



Me too!


----------



## buds224 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lips said:


> Ordered a second Srt 7 from amazon (Action Gear) at $45.41 free shipping.
> 
> May be a pricing mistake :shrug:



Dangit, I've been resisting the purchase of this light until you brought up this price listing. This is now ordered and on its way. THANKS MAN


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 9, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Dangit, I've been resisting the purchase of this light until you brought up this price listing. This is now ordered and on its way. THANKS MAN



And now me too. I couldn't pass up that deal. I previously bought the SRT6 instead of the SRT7 because I don't need the blinky modes, but at $45 shipped I couldn't say no to having one.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 9, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> And now me too. I couldn't pass up that deal. I previously bought the SRT6 instead of the SRT7 because I don't need the blinky modes, but at $45 shipped I couldn't say no to having one.



Good thing about this forum.....we're never alone. He he he.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lips, great find. I had already ordered the military grey version, this allowed me to get a black one also. Don't know what I'll do with two, probably either sell or give it away, but at that price hard to pass up.

Thanks for posting it!


----------



## Emeritus (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Lips, as well. Order placed. Let's see how long the price remains.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2013)

AHHHHHH NO!! Another "I can't afford not to" post to suck me in  Great find!


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, I ordered it as well. Don't need it, but couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Beckler (Jul 9, 2013)

How can that possibly be legitimate at that price? And if it's a pricing error, I'm sure they can just refund your payment once they notice?


----------



## shramj (Jul 9, 2013)

I just ordered one for that price. I figured they either did a typo and listed it at the wrong price and with either cancel our orders or ask us to pay the correct price or maybe they are listed at the correct price and this is a new company trying to get new customers. Either way, I figure you can't lose. If anyone gets notice that their's has shipped, post a reply.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 9, 2013)

I have a tracking number for my order.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> I have a tracking number for my order.



My gut feeling tells me that it's supposed to be 45.41 OFF, for a TOTAL of $96...what do you guys think? lol


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

I just got my tracking number as well. Hopefully this wasn't too good to be true.


----------



## darkshot (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine has shipped, confirmation email indicates a charge of $45.41?


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 9, 2013)

I already have a couple of gray finish Nitecore SRT7s and figured this price had to be a mistake (it's around $25 below published dealer cost). I placed an order for one black finish SRT7 which was promptly processed and then received a shipping notice. I went ahead and ordered a second one at this price while they're still available.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> I just got my tracking number as well. Hopefully this wasn't too good to be true.



Agreed...what if they're a bunch of refurbs?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> I already have a couple of gray finish Nitecore SRT7s and figured this price had to be a mistake (it's around $25 below published dealer cost). I placed an order for one black finish SRT7 which was promptly processed and then received a shipping notice. I went ahead and ordered a second one at this price while they're still available.



how long ago did you place your order?


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 9, 2013)

dc38 said:


> how long ago did you place your order?



Within the past hour or so. When I placed my first order, the Amazon vendor (Action Gear) showed 20 in stock. Twelve were available when I placed my second order. Now, it shows ten are left.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was very tempted to jump on this, but the 7 has too many modes for me.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 9, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Agreed...what if they're a bunch of refurbs?



According to Amazon, Action Gear is based in California and has a 96% positive customer rating (out of 10,432 ratings) and a 30-day return policy.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

Lol...I am in for 1 as well since 45 minutes ago  I'm hoping i'll get a notification of shipment soon


----------



## trickyricky72 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mine has shipped also


----------



## shramj (Jul 9, 2013)

I already got confirmation that it is shipping today, it says I should have it on Wednesday but we will see. I will let everyone know if/when I get it. Hopefully it is in fact the SRT7 and not some other model or knockoff.


----------



## y260 (Jul 9, 2013)

I was about to purchase but then read their profile. "Action Gear!!! were you get the gear you want for a price you can afford." Doesn't instill a whole lot of confidence. I'd really appreciate it if someone who receives their unit can confirm its legitimacy...


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

shramj said:


> I already got confirmation that it is shipping today, it says I should have it on Wednesday but we will see. I will let everyone know if/when I get it. Hopefully it is in fact the SRT7 and not some other model or knockoff.



I have a very vengeful spirit...if ANY of us receive fake/ knockoffs/ refurbs, I recommend we all file chargebacks WITHOUT trying to "deal" with customer service. . . But then again, Maybe i'm already getting pumped for no reason lol. I would be MOST disappointed if these turned out to be bewberfires or something...


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

@y260, thought the same thing...but sometimes the most lucrative companies still make these mistakes...like appl'e's instruction manuals that read manuel on the inside somewhere lol


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 9, 2013)

y260 said:


> I was about to purchase but then read their profile. "Action Gear!!! were you get the gear you want for a price you can afford." Doesn't instill a whole lot of confidence.



A 96% customer approval rating (out of 10,432 ratings) "instills a whole lot of confidence" in me whereas a pesky typo ("were" instead of "where") is essentially meaningless IMHO. In any event, in a few days those of us who placed orders will find out whether we got an extraordinarily good deal or items which will have to be returned for a refund.


----------



## t76turbo (Jul 9, 2013)

Placed an order as well. Hope it's totally legit.


----------



## shramj (Jul 9, 2013)

I just checked my Amazon order and it looks like I shouldn't expect it until Monday the 15th & Wednesday the 17th. I will let everyone know if it is in fact a legit light whenever I get it.


----------



## Lips (Jul 9, 2013)

6 left. 

Mine has shipped also. 

I believe it comes with 1 x 18650 battery and holster etc.

Go go-get-em!


----------



## buds224 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have tracking info.


----------



## Beckler (Jul 9, 2013)

If genuine items are being shipped, then clearly...yeah. No thanks.


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Agreed...what if they're a bunch of refurbs?



I thought about that. Illumination Supply is selling a bunch of refurbs.


----------



## Lips (Jul 9, 2013)

Listed as new with 30 day return. If not send it back... 




Condition
Seller Information
Buying Options
$45.41

+ $0.00 shipping
New
FAST SHIPPING , 30 DAYS RETURNS , 100% AUTHENTIC

Action Gear

96% positive over the past 12 months. (10,432 total ratings)
Ships in 24 hours. Ships from CA, United States. Expedited shipping available.
International & domestic shipping rates and return policy.

Free Shipping. Discount taken at checkout.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> I thought about that. Illumination Supply is selling a bunch of refurbs.



My order is marked as shipped as well...if it helps, i print screened the product description marking as "new"...I hope it's not a refurb though


----------



## aau007 (Jul 9, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> I thought about that. Illumination Supply is selling a bunch of refurbs.



How do you tell if it is refurb?


----------



## buds224 (Jul 9, 2013)

aau007 said:


> How do you tell if it is refurb?



A refurb should officially be listed under used. There are no used SRT7 listings on amazon at the moment.

On the other hand, if it's cleaned up really well and repackaged really well, you may not be able to tell it was refurbed. I doubt these lights were packaged with anti-tampering tape.


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> I thought about that. Illumination Supply is selling a bunch of refurbs.



I was mistaken. They are selling Nitecore P25 refurbs.


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like the deal is over.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 9, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> Looks like the deal is over.



Wow, the word spread fast. I'm glad I got mine when I did.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 9, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Wow, the word spread fast. I'm glad I got mine when I did.


assuming everybody got a "shipped" status?  Still not trackable yet though...


----------



## aau007 (Jul 9, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> Looks like the deal is over.



Crap. I hope they restock tomorrow.


----------



## shramj (Jul 9, 2013)

I was just going to order another one for my brother and they are sold out. Well, at least I hope those of us that already ordered one, get the real deal and not some knockoff or refurb.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 9, 2013)

dc38 said:


> assuming everybody got a "shipped" status?  Still not trackable yet though...



I lucked out, shipped and tracking info already provided. Now it's just the wait to see if it's a NEW unit.


----------



## y260 (Jul 9, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> A 96% customer approval rating (out of 10,432 ratings) "instills a whole lot of confidence" in me whereas a pesky typo ("were" instead of "where") is essentially meaningless IMHO.



A 96% customer approval rating is relatively bad. If my math is right, that's about 400 customers who were displeased enough to write a bad review about the company. If you've ever been on ebay, a 99.8% rating is iffy mostly because of ebay's feedback algorithm and the way that sellers can nullify negative reviews over time. 

Not to mention the latest rating for ActionGear which is: "Sent me a different item and said the item I bought is not available. At least they gave me a refund."


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

That's the kind of crap I'd be worried about sigh...if it is a different item, ill bark at amazon like a rabid dog until they get me what I paid for, not a dollar more


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2013)

dc38 said:


> That's the kind of crap I'd be worried about sigh...if it is a different item, ill bark at amazon like a rabid dog until they get me what I paid for, not a dollar more



Even though it's not directly sold by Amazon, I still wouldn't worry much. They're really good about making things right. I bet they'd take back a used roll of toilet paper! OK, not THAT generous, but you get the idea.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

markr6 said:


> Even though it's not directly sold by Amazon, I still wouldn't worry much. They're really good about making things right. I bet they'd take back a used roll of toilet paper! OK, not THAT generous, but you get the idea.



Yeah lol...I've dealt with Amazon support before, they're a bit slow, but they do get the job done usually.

The thing i'm worried about is that this is a bait and switch, because the cost is so absurdly low, less than half of what the other reputable vendors are selling for...Most of their discontent customers seem to have been subject to this. . . experience. :/


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Yeah lol...I've dealt with Amazon support before, they're a bit slow, but they do get the job done usually.
> 
> The thing i'm worried about is that this is a bait and switch, because the cost is so absurdly low, less than half of what the other reputable vendors are selling for...Most of their discontent customers seem to have been subject to this. . . experience. :/



Uh oh, I didn't think of that. Reminds me of buying my Canon DSLR a few years back - $500 or so under retail. They called me up 2 days after ordering and asked me if I wanted the USB cord, battery, software, etc. Are you kidding?? Bunch of crooks!

Either way, we all look forward to see what happens with these SRT7s. They either gave a great deal, or pretty much guaranteed themselves 20+ negative reviews. I doubt they're that dumb!


----------



## shramj (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know if this changes anything but Action Gear is still selling the light under Amazon but for $109.99 and they only have 5 left in stock. That amount of inventory seems to be accurate with what I saw yesterday. When I ordered mine there were 17 or 18 left and by the time I left work, I saw only 7 left. That makes me feel like those of us that ordered it yesterday got lucky with the price and they saw the error and corrected the price late yesterday. We will all just have to wait and see what we actually get once our packages arrive.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 10, 2013)

shramj said:


> I don't know if this changes anything but Action Gear is still selling the light under Amazon but for $109.99 and they only have 5 left in stock. That amount of inventory seems to be accurate with what I saw yesterday. When I ordered mine there were 17 or 18 left and by the time I left work, I saw only 7 left. That makes me feel like those of us that ordered it yesterday got lucky with the price and they saw the error and corrected the price late yesterday. We will all just have to wait and see what we actually get once our packages arrive.



That actually makes sense. Error in pricing, they honored the previous orders and corrected their listing.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

buds224 said:


> That actually makes sense. Error in pricing, they honored the previous orders and corrected their listing.



+1, definitely hope so...we shall see by next week :/


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have placed over 200 orders at Amazon, and markr6 is right - you guys are worrying needlessly. The worst case is that Amazon will fully refund your purchase price + return shipping. The best case is you get a great light at a fantastic price. No downside to speak of, and a huge upside.


----------



## aau007 (Jul 10, 2013)

shramj said:


> I don't know if this changes anything but Action Gear is still selling the light under Amazon but for $109.99 and they only have 5 left in stock. That amount of inventory seems to be accurate with what I saw yesterday. When I ordered mine there were 17 or 18 left and by the time I left work, I saw only 7 left. That makes me feel like those of us that ordered it yesterday got lucky with the price and they saw the error and corrected the price late yesterday. We will all just have to wait and see what we actually get once our packages arrive.


Saw 6 available in the late afternoon and when I got home 30 min later, all gone. Became "Unavailable" last night and this morning, 5 available at $109.99. Feels like they took the item off when stock went down to 5 after I got off work, changed the price to $109.99 and put it back up this morning.

The guy must have put their cost into the selling price. I have read somewhere that Nitecore wholesale price is less than 50% of MSRP. Imagine how much money they get for selling at $45+ after Amazon fees, shipping/handling?


----------



## markr6 (Jul 10, 2013)

I should have bought all 20 and sold them to you suckers for a profit! Just kidding :nana:


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 10, 2013)

y260 said:


> A 96% customer approval rating is relatively bad.



For Amazon.com vendors, especially one with over 10,000 ratings, it's quite good. 



y260 said:


> If my math is right, that's about 400 customers who were displeased enough to write a bad review about the company.



It's routine for many people to give bad ratings to vendors for mistakes in a product's description made by Amazon, not the particular vendor; delays/errors in shipping by USPS; blaming a vendor because the customer failed to read the product's dimensions, understand its operation, need to purchase batteries, etc. A disgruntled customer is also far more likely to take the time to post a rating than a satisfied customer. Many people post Amazon reviews on products they've never owned or about books they’ve never read. They'll criticize a product they've never owned simply because they dislike the manufacturer or because an item is made in China; they'll denigrate the author of a book they never read solely due to their political bias. 

Different Amazon webpages give various “list prices” for the same item, including the Nitecore SRT7. It's not uncommon for Amazon to list a computer with incorrect specifications (wrong processor, wrong hard drive size or speed, etc.) for a particular model. A person will buy that model PC, without doing any independent research, then write a negative review on a vendor who supplied the correct product which Amazon had described inaccurately. Amazon’s description of the Nitecore SRT7 on the webpage Action Gear and another vendor are selling SRT7s says, “1 Nonstandard Battery batteries required. (included).” There is no battery “included” with SRT7s from Nitecore and I would be astonished if Action Gear supplies any. I suspect this is just another error by Amazon in a product's description. Yet some people who bought a SRT7 that arrived without batteries would give a vendor an unfavorable rating for a mistake Amazon made. 



y260 said:


> "At least they gave me a refund."



Which is the worst that will happen to those of us who ordered SRT7s at the incredible price we did.


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2013)

Assuming that ActionGear follows through with these orders, I find it interesting how positive the margins on a Chinese flashlight can be. I know that the product may be made with cheap labor, but I would expect that Nitecore's R&D (for the SRT technology) would boost the price a lot more than say a plastic made in China back-scratcher. I'm gonna take a wild guess and say that it costs ~$15 to Nitecore to make each unit, they sell it to retail for ~$35, which then sell it for >$100.


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> Amazon’s description of the Nitecore SRT7 on the webpage Action Gear and another vendor are selling SRT7s says, “1 Nonstandard Battery batteries required. (included).” There is no battery “included” with SRT7s from Nitecore and I would be astonished if Action Gear supplies any. I suspect this is just another error by Amazon in a product's description.



Amazon does not "auto-list" products. It is the responsibility of the vendor to maintain his/her product page. If a product is misrepresented it isn't Amazon's fault, it's the vendors fault 100%.


----------



## Lips (Jul 10, 2013)

y260 said:


> A 96% customer approval rating is relatively bad. If my math is right, that's about 400 customers who were displeased enough to write a bad review about the company. If you've ever been on ebay, a 99.8% rating is iffy mostly because of ebay's feedback algorithm and the way that sellers can nullify negative reviews over time.
> 
> Not to mention the latest rating for ActionGear which is: "Sent me a different item and said the item I bought is not available. At least they gave me a refund."




Where's the "rain on parade icon"

Y260 you should have bought one instead of telling everyone else they should be worried. :wave:


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 10, 2013)

y260 said:


> Amazon does not "auto-list" products. It is the responsibility of the vendor to maintain his/her product page. If a product is misrepresented it isn't Amazon's fault, it's the vendors fault 100%.



In case it escaped your attention, Amazon webpages are often NOT "product pages" "maintained" by a single vendor. For example, I just checked an Amazon webpage advertising the Nitecore EA4. There are 33 vendors, including Amazon directly, selling new EA4 flashlights from this webpage. If you think anyone other than Amazon.com has control over "maintaining" this webpage then you're seriously mistaken. There would be chaos if 33 different companies had control over what appeared on that or similar webpages. The webpage on which several of us purchased a black finish Nitecore SRT7 is not a product page "maintained" by Action Gear, but an Amazon webpage used by multiple vendors selling the same item, usually at different prices. At this time, Action Gear and another company, EarthFair, are both selling SRT7 flashlights from this webpage. It's not unusual to see scores of vendors use the same Amazon webpage, with no party other than Amazon.com having control over what appears in a product's description.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> In case it escaped your attention, Amazon webpages are often NOT "product pages" "maintained" by a single vendor. For example, I just checked an Amazon webpage advertising the Nitecore EA4. There are 33 vendors, including Amazon directly, selling new EA4 flashlights from this webpage. If you think anyone other than Amazon.com has control over "maintaining" this webpage then you're seriously mistaken. There would be chaos if 33 different companies had control over what appeared on that or similar webpages. The webpage on which several of us purchased a black finish Nitecore SRT7 is not a product page "maintained" by Action Gear, but an Amazon webpage used by multiple vendors selling the same item, usually at different prices. At this time, Action Gear and another company, EarthFair, are both selling SRT7 flashlights from this webpage. It's not unusual to see scores of vendors use the same Amazon webpage, with no party other than Amazon.com having control over what appears in a product's description.



+1...Even if no cell is included, that's okay, as most of us already have the 18650 cells to run...Please let these be unopened new items. It will be the second best deal I have ever gotten...


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

Still not trackable...I'm getting antsy lol


----------



## t76turbo (Jul 10, 2013)

Finally got my tracking number. Placed my order after 4pm est yesterday. 

The service they used will sometimes take a day or so to register in the system.


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> In case it escaped your attention, Amazon webpages are often NOT "product pages" "maintained" by a single vendor. For example, I just checked an Amazon webpage advertising the Nitecore EA4. There are 33 vendors, including Amazon directly, selling new EA4 flashlights from this webpage. If you think anyone other than Amazon.com has control over "maintaining" this webpage then you're seriously mistaken. There would be chaos if 33 different companies had control over what appeared on that or similar webpages. The webpage on which several of us purchased a black finish Nitecore SRT7 is not a product page "maintained" by Action Gear, but an Amazon webpage used by multiple vendors selling the same item, usually at different prices. At this time, Action Gear and another company, EarthFair, are both selling SRT7 flashlights from this webpage. It's not unusual to see scores of vendors use the same Amazon webpage, with no party other than Amazon.com having control over what appears in a product's description.


Regardless, it is the responsibility of the vendor to maintain continuity across any selling platforms they use.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

y260 said:


> Regardless, it is the responsibility of the vendor to maintain continuity across any selling platforms they use.



still untrackable!! lol...it's been 29 hours since i ordered mine  i read this on another forum somewhere...smartpost is actually as "dumb as a post"


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 10, 2013)

y260 said:


> Regardless, it is the responsibility of the vendor to maintain continuity across any selling platforms they use.



You conveniently failed to explain how a vendor can possibly be "responsible" to "maintain continuity" of a product description on an Amazon.com webpage used by dozens of different companies when Amazon administrators are the only ones with control over what appears on that webpage. How can you expect anyone to be "responsible" for something they have no control over? I know vendors who attempted, futilely, to get Amazon.com to correct mistakes Amazon made in product descriptions on webpages used by numerous companies (including directly by Amazon) to sell the same product. 

You're also the person who allowed a mere typographical error ("where" misspelled as "were") to deter him from buying a SRT7 at a fantastic price. I can't remember the last book I read which didn't contain spelling, grammar or other errors. This doesn't keep me from purchasing and reading books.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

GUYS! let's not turn this into a flamefest...we should celebrate for those of us who were able to secure some of the stock for an awesome price...I'm still apprehensive about the shipping though lol...


----------



## dc38 (Jul 10, 2013)

smartpost still no tracking lol...Who else is excited for the srt7? This will be my first selector ring light with multi led's as well...Also curious, i wonder why nitecore has the lowest mode (seems like visually 1-3 lumens) only running for 200 hours? my klarus runs almost the same brightness for 175~ hours on 2 eneloops...technically 2.8v 2000 mah, right? so 1 3.7v at 3400 mah should run quite a bit longer, like ...at least 300~ hours right?


----------



## buds224 (Jul 10, 2013)

dc38 said:


> smartpost still no tracking lol...Who else is excited for the srt7? This will be my first selector ring light with multi led's as well...Also curious, i wonder why nitecore has the lowest mode (seems like visually 1-3 lumens) only running for 200 hours? my klarus runs almost the same brightness for 175~ hours on 2 eneloops...technically 2.8v 2000 mah, right? so 1 3.7v at 3400 mah should run quite a bit longer, like ...at least 300~ hours right?



From what I've learned, a selector ring has parasitic draw that reduces the runtime. There may be more involved, but that's part of it I'm sure.


----------



## PCS (Jul 10, 2013)

My shipment was accepted at the Post Office in Los Angeles at 5:22 PM, First-Class Package Service. Hopefully, I'll have it in a couple of days.


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2013)

buds224 said:


> From what I've learned, a selector ring has parasitic draw that reduces the runtime. There may be more involved, but that's part of it I'm sure.


From what I've read the SRT7 does not have a parasitic draw so as long as the tail switch is off. Their is a standby mode at the bottom of the variable brightness ramp that does consume energy, but I believe an 18650 will last for months on this standby mode.


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> You conveniently failed to explain how a vendor can possibly be "responsible" to "maintain continuity" of a product description on an Amazon.com webpage used by dozens of different companies when Amazon administrators are the only ones with control over what appears on that webpage. How can you expect anyone to be "responsible" for something they have no control over? I know vendors who attempted, futilely, to get Amazon.com to correct mistakes Amazon made in product descriptions on webpages used by numerous companies (including directly by Amazon) to sell the same product.
> 
> You're also the person who allowed a mere typographical error ("where" misspelled as "were") to deter him from buying a SRT7 at a fantastic price. I can't remember the last book I read which didn't contain spelling, grammar or other errors. This doesn't keep me from purchasing and reading books.


I can't make sense of any of your nonsense. If you want to look up Amazon's policies for this and that than go ahead. Let's get back on topic.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 10, 2013)

Glad to see you guys picked up on some awesome SRT7 deals through Amazon! Over the past month or so, I've been using mine quite a bit as my primary outdooring light and I'm still liking virtually everything about it. It's been helping with night videos, some shooting and has been great on three separate hammock camping hikes. The control ring has been very consistent and is very washable when dirt gets under the it. I'm still very pleased with it!


----------



## y260 (Jul 10, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Glad to see you guys picked up on some awesome SRT7 deals through Amazon! Over the past month or so, I've been using mine quite a bit as my primary outdooring light and I'm still liking virtually everything about it. It's been helping with night videos, some shooting and has been great on three separate hammock camping hikes. The control ring has been very consistent and is very washable when dirt gets under the it. I'm still very pleased with it!


That's great to hear. I went ahead and watched your 1 hour review the other day and that's what got me hooked on this light. Think you'll review any of the other SRT lights?


----------



## Confederate (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been watching this light for some time. The horrible runtimes are the dealbreaker as far as I'm concerned. I just got the new Klarus ST-11 and find it a far more desirable light. I also like the XT-11, though I find the strobe a bit difficult to get at. At low lumens, they both cream the Nitecore. Come to think about it, the high lumens also most likely cream the Nitecore. 

The build quality of the XT-11 also is every bit as good as Nitecore, in my view. The 37mm filters also are superb. The Nitecore would be a good user flashlight, but for my bugout bag, I'll take a Klarus or my Olight M20. 

I do like the multiple colored lights, though. It just doesn't rate as high as runtime.


----------



## Lips (Jul 10, 2013)

Patriot said:


> Glad to see you guys picked up on some awesome SRT7 deals through Amazon! Over the past month or so, I've been using mine quite a bit as my primary outdooring light and I'm still liking virtually everything about it. It's been helping with night videos, some shooting and has been great on three separate hammock camping hikes. The control ring has been very consistent and is very washable when dirt gets under the it. I'm still very pleased with it!




Patriot

What do you think about the stock tint. Too cool or just about right.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 11, 2013)

y260 said:


> From what I've read the SRT7 does not have a parasitic draw so as long as the tail switch is off. Their is a standby mode at the bottom of the variable brightness ramp that does consume energy, but I believe an 18650 will last for months on this standby mode.



Point being, the run time is affected by parasitic draw because the switch is on when it is running, right?


----------



## y260 (Jul 11, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Point being, the run time is affected by parasitic draw because the switch is on when it is running, right?


Yes. But I believe the parasitic draw is the cause of the battery indicator LED, not the SRT technology. I might be wrong though.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 11, 2013)

y260 said:


> Yes. But I believe the parasitic draw is the cause of the battery indicator LED, not the SRT technology. I might be wrong though.



That's a good point. I would believe it if both were the reason for short run times.......still, there could be additional reasons we haven't thought of too.

Personally, I'm not bothered by it....can't wait for mine to arrive, hopefully this weekend.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 11, 2013)

PCS said:


> My shipment was accepted at the Post Office in Los Angeles at 5:22 PM, First-Class Package Service. Hopefully, I'll have it in a couple of days.


Aw....when did you order yours, and for how much? Mine still has no tracking status available...had a tracking number for almost 2 days now


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 11, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Aw....when did you order yours, and for how much? Mine still has no tracking status available...had a tracking number for almost 2 days now



I know this isn't to me, but I can still provide some data. I ordered mine on the 9th at the $40something price off Amazon that everyone else jumped on. I got a tracking number right away and it shows that it shipped on the 9th as well. It has several updates for the 9th, and 10th and the recent 11th update shows that it has left the carrier facility in Los Angeles.

ETA: Everyone else here will receive their light well before me however. At best, I have a week to wait. At worst, a month or more. DPO/APO/FPO can be a bit unpredictable.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 11, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> I know this isn't to me, but I can still provide some data. I ordered mine on the 9th at the $40something price off Amazon that everyone else jumped on. I got a tracking number right away and it shows that it shipped on the 9th as well. It has several updates for the 9th, and 10th and the recent 11th update shows that it has left the carrier facility in Los Angeles.
> 
> ETA: Everyone else here will receive their light well before me however. At best, I have a week to wait. At worst, a month or more. DPO/APO/FPO can be a bit unpredictable.



Oh wow...I'm glad to see that your light is at least on the way...hope it gets to you without incident. Mine is still untraceable lol


----------



## PCS (Jul 11, 2013)

dc38 said:


> Aw....when did you order yours, and for how much? Mine still has no tracking status available...had a tracking number for almost 2 days now



I order mine at around 2:00 PM on Tuesday and paid $45.41.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 11, 2013)

Confederate said:


> I just got the new Klarus ST-11 and find it a far more desirable light.



My experience is just the opposite. After receiving some Nitecore SRT7 and SRT6 flashlights, I promptly sold my Klarus XT11 and plan to give my Klarus ST11 to a friend. I much prefer the SRTs' mode selector ring to the ST11's side switch.



Confederate said:


> the high lumens also most likely cream the Nitecore.



That's not what selfbuilt's tests of the Klarus XT11 and Nitecore SRT7 revealed. Using an 18650 battery in both lights, he recorded a maximum of 550 lumens with the XT11 and 790 lumens with the SRT7. Using CR123 batteries, he recorded a maximum of 700 lumens with the XT11 and 860 lumens with the SRT7. The newest version of the XT11 with the XML2 LED likely puts it on par with the SRT7/SRT6 for brightness. My Klarus ST11 doesn't appear any brighter on its maximum setting than my SRT7 (or SRT6) and doesn't have quite as much throw (which is understandable since it has a smaller, orange peel reflector compared with the SRT7's larger, smooth reflector).


----------



## Beckler (Jul 11, 2013)

There is no shortage very nice and powerful single-18650 XML lights available but IMO they are all crippled by some crazy choice of 2 or 3 output levels (except maybe armytek). Multiple fumbling button clicks is also pretty stupid, IMO. This is where the SRT is unusual and magical.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 11, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> My experience is just the opposite. After receiving some Nitecore SRT7 and SRT6 flashlights, I promptly sold my Klarus XT11 and plan to give my Klarus ST11 to a friend. I much prefer the SRTs' mode selector ring to the ST11's side switch.
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what selfbuilt's tests of the Klarus XT11 and Nitecore SRT7 revealed. Using an 18650 battery in both lights, he recorded a maximum of 550 lumens with the XT11 and 790 lumens with the SRT7. Using CR123 batteries, he recorded a maximum of 700 lumens with the XT11 and 860 lumens with the SRT7. The newest version of the XT11 with the XML2 LED likely puts it on par with the SRT7/SRT6 for brightness. My Klarus ST11 doesn't appear any brighter on its maximum setting than my SRT7 (or SRT6) and doesn't have quite as much throw (which is understandable since it has a smaller, orange peel reflector compared with the SRT7's larger, smooth reflector).



nice avatar by the way..personally prefer a 7.62


----------



## Confederate (Jul 11, 2013)

AbnInfantry said:


> My experience is just the opposite. After receiving some Nitecore SRT7 and SRT6 flashlights, I promptly sold my Klarus XT11 and plan to give my Klarus ST11 to a friend. I much prefer the SRTs' mode selector ring to the ST11's side switch.


Your friend will bet an outstanding light, though I'm not crazy about the stainless bevel. The tube of the ST11 has only one screw-in, not two as in most lights. The ST11 also is astounding in that it has a wonderful light spread. The thing I hate most about many lights is the huge spot in the middle. I like blinding area lighting and don't need incremental lighting controls. I also put a lot of stock in low lumen, long runtime modes. The Klarus lights let me read in bed once the lights go out. My Olight M20 (old model) runs for an estimated 695 hours on a few lumens; however, it has a spot output. My Klarus lights also have superior runtimes that allow me to read in a tent. The side switch on the ST11 will trigger the strobe feature with two quick presses. Very handy for self defense. 

If the SRT7 had competitive runtimes, I'd be on it like stink on a firefly. I also don't quite understand why Nitecore has two models so close to each other in light output and runtimes. I don't think many could tell the difference. Are there any more tangible differences between the two?

For a bugout bag and limited numbers of lithium batteries, runtimes mean a lot. And the modes of the Klarus are just fine.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 11, 2013)

Confederate said:


> If the SRT7 had competitive runtimes, I'd be on it like stink on a firefly.



Klarus claims longer runtimes on high for the XT11 and ST11 while Nitecore claims far longer runtimes on low for the SRT7 and SRT6. Considering Nitecore claims a peak intensity of 23,256 cd for the SRT7 and 17,000 cd for the SRT6 compared with Klarus's peak intensity of 8,217 cd for the latest XML2 version of the XT11, it's no mystery why the SRT7 and SRT6 would have lower runtimes at maximum brightness.



Confederate said:


> I also don't quite understand why Nitecore has two models so close to each other in light output and runtimes. I don't think many could tell the difference.



I could say the same thing about the Klarus ST11 and the new version of the XT11. 



Confederate said:


> Are there any more tangible differences between the two?



Between the SRT7 and SRT6, the former is a smidgeon longer, has a larger diameter head and reflector, has the red, green, and blue LEDs, and (according to Nitecore) over 6,000 cd greater peak intensity. From my cursory, unscientific observations outside at night, I can't discern any difference between the SRT7 and SRT6. The SRT6 comes with a crenulated bezel (which I prefer); the SRT7 doesn't. The Klarus ST11 is slightly smaller than the SRT7 and SRT6, and is more stable while tailstanding. IMHO, all four are excellent flashlights. If I had to pick one, I wouldn't hesitate to select the SRT6.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 11, 2013)

What does it mean when package is transferred to destination facility? That's what my mail innovations is telling me lol...also, what makes you prefer the srt6 besides the Cren bezel?


----------



## oldeng95 (Jul 11, 2013)

I like less modes to choose from and the slightly smaller size, to me it's just quicker access to everything . But I do not have the 7 to compare it to .... Yet


----------



## buds224 (Jul 11, 2013)

dc38 said:


> What does it mean when package is transferred to destination facility? That's what my mail innovations is telling me lol...also, what makes you prefer the srt6 besides the Cren bezel?



Never heard of that....but found an article on it. Sounds like UPS is handing it over to USPS. So much for "innovation"; an extra step.

http://allfinancialmatters.com/2007/01/31/ups-mail-innovations-what-the/


----------



## shramj (Jul 12, 2013)

I just checked Amazon and it shows my light was just delivered today. I live pretty close to work so I will run home at lunch break and check it out. I will report back and let you know what I actually got delivered.


----------



## markr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

shramj said:


> I just checked Amazon and it shows my light was just delivered today. I live pretty close to work so I will run home at lunch break and check it out. I will report back and let you know what I actually got delivered.


----------



## Sherbona (Jul 12, 2013)

I received mine today from Amazon/Action Gear - and everything seems ok. I haven't noticed any marks or scratches yet and all modes work as expected. I already had one of these from Illumination Supply (great service and price, see coupon from their front page) and it is just as bright etc... as that one. Yay!


----------



## shramj (Jul 12, 2013)

I just got mine and it is the real deal. I didn't get batteries with mine but I am not complaining. I think all of us that received the light at the special price need to right a review on them under Amazon. I am very happy with the light. The cigar ring fit on the light really good unlike the cigar ring on my Klarus XT11. Also, it is roughly 1 inch longer then my XT11 and the head is much bigger. The selector ring is really cool but it does add to the length of the light. I will mess around with it once it gets dark outside and see how all the different colors work.


----------



## PCS (Jul 12, 2013)

Same here. Everything appears to be working as expected. No sign of it being a refurbished light.


----------



## WadeF (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this light brighter with 2xCR123's and 2xRCR123's? Why can't they make a light that is just as bright on an 18650 as 2xCR123?


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 12, 2013)

WadeF said:


> Is this light brighter with 2xCR123's and 2xRCR123's?



In his review of the Nitecore SRT7, selfbuilt recorded maximum outputs of 790 lumens with an 18650, 870 lumens with two AW protected RCRs, and 860 lumens with two CR123s.


----------



## SoCal5150 (Jul 12, 2013)

Special Thanks to Lips! (the first one to post on this thread on the Amazon deal). Got my SRT 7 from Action Gear and am totally impressed! Was hesitant to try this light but couldn't pass up the $45.00 price. It will now replace my Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo on my duty belt.


----------



## t76turbo (Jul 13, 2013)

SoCal5150 said:


> Special Thanks to Lips! (the first one to post on this thread on the Amazon deal). Got my SRT 7 from Action Gear and am totally impressed! Was hesitant to try this light but couldn't pass up the $45.00 price. It will now replace my Thrunite Scorpion V2 Turbo on my duty belt.



Agreed. I would have never paid over $100 for the srt7 only because I have a few lights that I would say are in the same category of this light. But for the $45, it was too good to pass on.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 13, 2013)

t76turbo said:


> Agreed. I would have never paid over $100 for the srt7 only because I have a few lights that I would say are in the same category of this light. But for the $45, it was too good to pass on.



Mine. Is. Out. For. Delivery. Fingers crossed, hands folded, head bowed. Waitin for the buzzer....ill let you guys know ASAP when it comes, hopefully USPS doesn't conveniently "forget it" on their truck.


----------



## JohnSmith (Jul 13, 2013)

My Amazon special SRT7 has arrived and it is good to go. Brand new, in factory packaging, fully functional.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 13, 2013)

JohnSmith said:


> My Amazon special SRT7 has arrived and it is good to go. Brand new, in factory packaging, fully functional.


Same here!


----------



## aau007 (Jul 13, 2013)

Guess there is not going to be another "promo" price like this? 

Who bought a bunch to share on here?


----------



## t76turbo (Jul 13, 2013)

Got mine too. I like the functionality a lot. I only have relatively flat top 18650's so I had to rob my beater flashlight of its cr123's. 

Guess I need to buy a few button top 18650's.


----------



## dc38 (Jul 13, 2013)

t76turbo said:


> Got mine too. I like the functionality a lot. I only have relatively flat top 18650's so I had to rob my beater flashlight of its cr123's.
> 
> 
> Guess I need to buy a few button top 18650's.


Lol I did the same thing! It quickly got old though, and batteries were half empty.. Can't wait for night time!


edit: so, tested it out yesterday night with an ultrafire 18650 from cnqg, and it appears much dimmer than a first gen ea4 Neutral White on turbo. I need some Rcrs for max brightness it seems. As far as the beam profile goes, it is almost exactly like the ea4; hotspot size, spill, etc. the only real difference is the "cool white" emitter, which is about the same temp as a black SRK U2. (The newer XML's seem to be more consistent with their tint lottery ) 


The finish of this light is very good, but it is a little glossy IMO to be a combat or LEO light. The anodizing feels somewhere between classes 2 and 3, but the overall materials feel solid. It appears to use the same Stainless bezel as the Ea4. The Control ring is overall smooth and responsive, but I have several niggles with it, discussed below.. 


First being the way that the "Infinite" variation portion of the modes is just a larger collection of smaller increments of brightness; ill do a count later on and edit. 


2nd is something that's been confirmed by a few reputable reviewers like Marshall from gg and Selfbuilt...the variable brightness portion has a max brightness "play" in its highest output setting; it stops increasing in brightness at about 3/4 inches from the detent before the strobe. I feel that this extra space is a bit wasted, but I can't help but assume that all those tiny steps to help balance the uniform change in the brightness filled up the on board memory and left the last bit of the ring with nothing to do. An analogy would be: bank ensures you $100,000 and you put in $120,000 so you have $120,000 to fork with. Someone comes and steals every bit of your money, but the bank ensures you will only get to use 83% of whatever was there. Like that analogy, the variable aspect of the light is great, but it is a bit lackluster in operation. 


The third point is not so much an issue as it is a comment about the ring; the ring does not click as firmly as I initially thought. The detents are positive and responsive, but each detent has a slight play or wiggle room. That's probably because the detention ball uses a spring that needs to be soft enough to easily switch modes and reduce wear on the detent path..


4th and final point: You can strobe between two of the colored lights if you hit the sweet spot on the ring between the colors. It's not too disorienting out the front, but the resulting shadows and colors on a wall may make you sick.


Using this light may be cumbersome for people with bigger hands, as it is smaller than it appears in many images. With the length of the head almost as long as the gripable real estate of about 4 inches, the light is very front heavy, and I felt like I needed to grip the light a bit tighter as to not drop it, even though the knurling is ample and grip aspects are respectable. It feels as if the light was designed for general non combative use, such as security guards, hunters, night watch, etc. I prefer to activate the light first on standby, and then use the light in thumb to bezel format rather tha a thumb to switch tactical format. The light could be used tactically, but would have to be preset on a level for one handed deployment, or in standby mode as mentioned above. In high octane excessive movement situations, standby mode may be detrimental to the user's objective. While deploying the light from its holster, the ring may be actuated before the user intends. In a combat situation, it's like lighting up a smoke on a dark moonless night in a flat plain. 


All the above being said, the light feels very robust all around; threads come well cut and lubed. Orings and seals seem tight. There's even a video (APPARENTLY) of someone using the SRT7 30m diving off the coast of Singapore. Tail standing capabilities are somewhat limited, but it can be done. Operating the light is super easy, but can be problematic if you need true one handed operation. A solution may be to find a toggling pressure switch to improve one handed function (facilitates easy non tactical carry). The battery indicator works very well. It gave me rapid flashing on multiple brightness, corresponding to each level as the charge dwindled down. It started flashing on max at about 3.5V. 


A quick note about accessories: the included pocket clip feels heavy duty, and is quite heavy itself. It is makes the light a bezel up carry, but I will not be using it as it will eventually mar the light's finish. The lanyard is a standard nitecore lanyard with adjustable collar. Also included are the standard assortment of compatible orings and tail boot. There is a grip ring as well to promote better anti roll, and easily allows a cigar hold.


I would not have purchased the light at the msrp, not even what most dealers can sell it for. For the price that some of us obtained this light for, I'd say it is worth every bit of our inflated currency.


----------



## oldeng95 (Jul 14, 2013)

In his review of the Nitecore SRT7, selfbuilt recorded maximum outputs of 790 lumens with an 18650

Does this mean that an 18650 in the srt 5 might be only 600 lumens then ?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 14, 2013)

oldeng95 said:


> In his review of the Nitecore SRT7, selfbuilt recorded maximum outputs of 790 lumens with an 18650
> 
> Does this mean that an 18650 in the srt 5 might be only 600 lumens then ?



Maybe... Do you have an imr to try?


----------



## aau007 (Jul 15, 2013)

oldeng95 said:


> In his review of the Nitecore SRT7, selfbuilt recorded maximum outputs of 790 lumens with an 18650
> 
> Does this mean that an 18650 in the srt 5 might be only 600 lumens then ?



Selfbuilt used an AW2200mah 18650 battery in that review. I tested a SRT7 using a hobby grade 2S 1300mah LiPo pack with 10C momentary / 5C continuous capability. The light at max was pulling 12W out of the pack at 7.8v after 10 seconds. That's about 1.54A. I could really feel the heat of the LED at 12W. Simple math says if you use a single 18650, your battery will need to sustain over 3A at 3.9v to give 12W. I don't believe the AW2200 18650 can do that, thus the lower lumens. I am pretty sure if you use one of those latest Panasonic 3400mah 18650 cell, you can get more than 790 lumens.

Whether the 6 or 7, you need a really good quality 18650 to get closer to the maximum capability of the light. Just so you guys know, the best 18650 battery (even IMR) is no match for even a mediocore hobby grade LiPo pack and that's why I use to them to test what a light can do.


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 15, 2013)

Picked up my Amazon Special this morning. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 15, 2013)

Today is the "Best case scenario" for my Amazon Special Delivery. Unfortunately, I'm playing the FPO, AP game. It can arrive today, it can take another 6 weeks. Pure torture.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 15, 2013)

buds224 said:


> Today is the "Best case scenario" for my Amazon Special Delivery. Unfortunately, I'm playing the FPO, AP game. It can arrive today, it can take another 6 weeks. Pure torture.



I'm familiar with that one. I always wondered about your screen name and I guess I was right.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 15, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Selfbuilt used an AW2200mah 18650 battery in that review. I tested a SRT7 using a hobby grade 2S 1300mah LiPo pack with 10C momentary / 5C continuous capability. The light at max was pulling 12W out of the pack at 7.8v after 10 seconds. That's about 1.54A. I could really feel the heat of the LED at 12W. Simple math says if you use a single 18650, your battery will need to sustain over 3A at 3.9v to give 12W. I don't believe the AW2200 18650 can do that, thus the lower lumens. I am pretty sure if you use one of those latest Panasonic 3400mah 18650 cell, you can get more than 790 lumens.
> 
> Whether the 6 or 7, you need a really good quality 18650 to get closer to the maximum capability of the light. Just so you guys know, the best 18650 battery (even IMR) is no match for even a mediocore hobby grade LiPo pack and that's why I use to them to test what a light can do.




Excellent point!


----------



## Patriot (Jul 15, 2013)

Lips said:


> Patriot
> 
> What do you think about the stock tint. Too cool or just about right.




If I could wave the magic wand it would be 500K warmer however, it's acceptable and doesn't detract from the light in most situations. Where the forest is really grey is where I tend to notice the blue.


----------



## y260 (Jul 15, 2013)

dc38 said:


> I would not have purchased the light at the msrp, not even what most dealers can sell it for.



I'm confused as to why. I feel as if the SRT7's RGB LED's and variable brightness is of greater value and utility then the standard high lumen flashlight. And therefore warrants the ~$100 price tag.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 16, 2013)

I won the FPO/AP game today. Package arrived. The ring on mine is very exact. I'm liking it a lot. Well worth the (accidental?) discounted price.


----------



## wedlpine (Jul 16, 2013)

Did anybody else happen to see the return address from the Amazon Deal? At least my light came from Altatac. Not sure who Action Gear was.


----------



## buds224 (Jul 16, 2013)

wedlpine said:


> Did anybody else happen to see the return address from the Amazon Deal? At least my light came from Altatac. Not sure who Action Gear was.



The return address on my package is from Action Gear in Los Angeles. I'm guessing they may have run out of stock during the flurry and had yours drop shipped from another retailer?


----------



## dc38 (Jul 16, 2013)

y260 said:


> I'm confused as to why. I feel as if the SRT7's RGB LED's and variable brightness is of greater value and utility then the standard high lumen flashlight. And therefore warrants the ~$100 price tag.



That is a valid point...but it is also what the sales team needs us to think. It definitely feels like a $100 light, especially in comparison to some other lights out there, but I still think that the two features you mentioned are still just selling points. I can see why people would be willing to pay the extra cost to have a bit more functionality in a compact package, but has the cost of distribution gone so high in the country of origin that warrants the light being more than 1/3 the price of a similar domestically produced light? I understand competitive pricing comes into play, but functionality vs. cost... This light feels of very high value and quality to me, but it still feels like a toy / gadget / just a flashlight.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 16, 2013)

aau007 said:


> Selfbuilt used an AW2200mah 18650 battery in that review. I tested a SRT7 using a hobby grade 2S 1300mah LiPo pack with 10C momentary / 5C continuous capability. The light at max was pulling 12W out of the pack at 7.8v after 10 seconds. That's about 1.54A. I could really feel the heat of the LED at 12W. Simple math says if you use a single 18650, your battery will need to sustain over 3A at 3.9v to give 12W. I don't believe the AW2200 18650 can do that, thus the lower lumens. I am pretty sure if you use one of those latest Panasonic 3400mah 18650 cell, you can get more than 790 lumens.
> 
> Whether the 6 or 7, you need a really good quality 18650 to get closer to the maximum capability of the light. Just so you guys know, the best 18650 battery (even IMR) is no match for even a mediocore hobby grade LiPo pack and that's why I use to them to test what a light can do.



I assume you are referring to the capacity to deliver in high-current applications. Point taken. But I think most of us prefer standard lithium ion 18650s because they have double the watt-hour capacity. I'd much rather have double the runtime than have an extra 100 lumens (which will hardly be noticeable unless you do a direct comparison). And most lights I buy are tested primarily with li-ion 18650s anyway.


----------



## aau007 (Jul 16, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> I assume you are referring to the capacity to deliver in high-current applications. Point taken. But I think most of us prefer standard lithium ion 18650s because they have double the watt-hour capacity. I'd much rather have double the runtime than have an extra 100 lumens (which will hardly be noticeable unless you do a direct comparison). And most lights I buy are tested primarily with li-ion 18650s anyway.



I was just trying to point out the lower lumens with 18650 was because of the use of a 2200mah battery because the said battery is unlikely to put out the wattage required to drive the light at the spec'd lumens. Not so much that light itself cannot. With a good quality, higher capacity 18650, you get both the capacity for longer runtime AND the higher drain capability to get closer to the spec'd lumens.


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 16, 2013)

buds224 said:


> I won the FPO/AP game today. Package arrived. The ring on mine is very exact. I'm liking it a lot. Well worth the (accidental?) discounted price.



Congratulations. According to UPS/USPS tracking, my two SRT7s have been sitting in a post office in Sioux City, Iowa, 80 miles from where I live, for the past four days. I've had shipments mailed from Hong Kong reach me in less time than these packages from California.


----------



## y260 (Jul 16, 2013)

dc38 said:


> That is a valid point...but it is also what the sales team needs us to think. It definitely feels like a $100 light, especially in comparison to some other lights out there, but I still think that the two features you mentioned are still just selling points. I can see why people would be willing to pay the extra cost to have a bit more functionality in a compact package, but has the cost of distribution gone so high in the country of origin that warrants the light being more than 1/3 the price of a similar domestically produced light? I understand competitive pricing comes into play, but functionality vs. cost... This light feels of very high value and quality to me, but it still feels like a toy / gadget / just a flashlight.



No! I refuse to believe a flashlight is a toy oo:. But really, since the $45 deal rolled out I've been fairly skeptical about purchasing my own SRT5/SRT7. If the profit margin really is that high, I'd feel a little cheated putting so much money down now.

On a side note, I do have one question about what you guys use to power these things. In most products I'd buy the manufacturers corresponding peripheral. But are the Nitecore 18650's worth it? Nitecore seems to think so: "_Don't waste your money on 3rd party batteries that might leak or explode. These are optimized to work with Nitecore lights and will serve you well."​_


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 17, 2013)

y260 said:


> On a side note, I do have one question about what you guys use to power these things. In most products I'd buy the manufacturers corresponding peripheral. But are the Nitecore 18650's worth it? Nitecore seems to think so_._



Well, of course they do...each accessory they sell with a light just increases the profit margin. Nitecore batteries are solid, and I'm perfectly happy to use them if they are bundled or come at a good price, but they aren't any better than other quality 18650s. I have Orbtronic, Keeppower, Xtar, Eagletac, Redilast, Fenix, and Nitecore 18650s. 

The Fenix (2600 mAh) came bundled with my TK75, the Nitecore cells (also 2600 mAh) came with my TM26. The main advantage is that you know for sure the cells from the manufacturer will fit the light well, and you will get the expected runtimes, since they often run tests with their own cells, but they will charge more for that, and usually it is difficult or impossible to find the highest capacity cells. Nitecore, for example, offers the 3100 mAh cells as their best offering, while you can get 3400 mAh cells from several others for less money.

All the others I bought separately, to try a bunch of different brands. There are some issues to be aware of. The first and most basic one is to consider the physical size of the cell. So far all of the above cells are sized ok for all of my lights, except for the Xtar. It is too wide to fit in several of my lights, though it does work fine in my P25. For that reason, unless you are ok with dedicating a cell to only one light, I would avoid Xtar.

Next is the button-top v. flat-top issue. Many lights, including the SRT 7, won't well well or reliably with true flat-top cells, if at all. Since button-top will work with lights that can also use flat-top, it seems most sensible to buy only button-top cells, since that will eliminate the issue. Redilast and Eagletac are not true flat-top, but they are close enough that some lights will have an issue. Orbtronic and Keeppower both have reasonably prominent button-tops, and are the most likely to work with a wide variety of lights. The Keeppower is by far the cheaper of the two (around $12 from more than one site, vs. $18-20 for the Orbtronic) so it has now become my default 18650. It also tested well in HKJ's reviews. Your criteria may differ, but I've done this explanation so that you may have some idea on how to decide what to get for YOUR needs.

Remember, every one of the cells above (except possibly the Fenix and Nitecore, which I've heard may be based on a Samsung cell) are fundamentally the same cell inside anyway, a Panasonic. The only difference is the protection circuit and the branded wrapper. With that in mind, it makes sense to buy the cheapest and most versatile one you can find, and as far as I can tell right now, that honor goes to the Keeppower.


----------



## y260 (Jul 17, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> Well, of course they do...each accessory they sell with a light just increases the profit margin. Nitecore batteries are solid, and I'm perfectly happy to use them if they are bundled or come at a good price, but they aren't any better than other quality 18650s. I have Orbtronic, Keeppower, Xtar, Eagletac, Redilast, Fenix, and Nitecore 18650s.
> 
> The Fenix (2600 mAh) came bundled with my TK75, the Nitecore cells (also 2600 mAh) came with my TM26. The main advantage is that you know for sure the cells from the manufacturer will fit the light well, and you will get the expected runtimes, since they often run tests with their own cells, but they will charge more for that, and usually it is difficult or impossible to find the highest capacity cells. Nitecore, for example, offers the 3100 mAh cells as their best offering, while you can get 3400 mAh cells from several others for less money.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the write up. The main thing is that I know the SRT7 is choosy with button-top cells. EagleTac cells seem to be the universal choice for nearly every flashlight review I see, but I've heard that the SRT7 can work intermittently with EagleTac's because of their relatively smallish button-top. 

Oh and I actually did find a 3400 mah Nitecore 18650 cell at an online dealer, I guess they're really new: http://www.nitecore.com/productDetail.aspx?id=89


----------



## AbnInfantry (Jul 17, 2013)

Snail Mail finally delivered my two SRT7s from Action Gear today. They're new and in perfect condition. The black finish is fine, but I still prefer the grey finish version.

Action Gear's (very temporary) price of only $45.41 (including shipping) for a SRT7 was almost certainly a mistake. A mistake Action Gear promptly corrected when it raised its price on Amazon to $109.99. There is no appreciable difference in Nitecore's retail and wholesale margins compared with those of Klarus, Olight, Sunwayman, and similar manufacturers. Nitecore's dealer price for the SRT7 is around $70. The cheapest I've seen any Nitecore distributor sell SRT7s—and then only to dealers—is $60 ... and that doesn't include shipping. When I told a Nitecore distributor that I'd purchased some SRT7s for $45.41 (without mentioning free shipping), he said his company couldn't come near that price. The notion Action Gear made a profit while selling SRT7s (very briefly) for $45.41 with free shipping is ridiculous. I congratulate Action Gear for honoring that temporary price on Amazon as it was surely an error on someone's part.


----------



## GTiger (Jul 17, 2013)

Just wanted to say Panasonic green *NCR18650B Protected's are good to go in the SRT7. They have enough button top to work fine. For my Fenix 18650's I just bought a little $0.99 pack of (5) rare earth magnets from a certain Chinese retailer popular on this forum. The magnets work great for adding a button top.

Sorry, I can't figure out how to tame this font down after pasting in the battery model.*


----------



## bokeh (Jul 17, 2013)

Running mine on NiteCore 3100 mAh (button top) batteries - works flawlessly. Button less AW's won't work right out of the box.



GTiger said:


> *
> Sorry, I can't figure out how to tame this font down after pasting in the battery model.*



My easy fix in that case is to to select the whole message, copy and paste it into a pure text editor (on OS X I use Text Wrangler), copy it there, and paste it back to the forum website.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 17, 2013)

bokeh said:


> My easy fix in that case is to to select the whole message, copy and paste it into a pure text editor (on OS X I use Text Wrangler), copy it there, and paste it back to the forum website.



You MUST read this comic:

http://xkcd.com/763/


----------



## Emeritus (Jul 18, 2013)

My Nitecore SRT 7 awaited me on returning from a short trip away. I am powering it using an Orbtronic 3400mAh 18650 battery. My interest was in acquiring a light with greater throw than my SC52w and SC600 Mark II. The SRT 7 does this well. However, the light, frankly, is massive with greater weight out front. For my purposes it would have to be carried in a holster, either belt attached or strapped to a backpack. The holster is heavy duty. It will take time for me to adjust to this light's heft.


----------



## shramj (Jul 19, 2013)

I agree with Emeritus, I didn't realize how big the SRT7 was, the head is really big on it. It doesn't work for pocket carry, it's too big overall. Nice light but not what I was thinking it was going to be. Also, the red and blue led's are really dim, I would prefer them brighter but that is just me. I also wish the strobe was next to beacon so I know if I turned it all the way in one direction, it would be on full brightness rather then strobe.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 22, 2013)

Just received my SRT7 from Action Gear. As others have already noted, it was new in box, complete with everything. It was a legit, real deal. Glad I got in while I did. At $45 I was a bit hesitant, but it was a true smoking deal. Haven't had much time to play with it yet, but it seems nice so far.


----------



## WilsonCQB1911 (Jul 22, 2013)

The tint on my SRT7 seems great. It seems white white, which is great. Im used to the XML lights having a green or purple tint, so this is a nice surprise.


----------



## euroken (Jul 22, 2013)

WilsonCQB1911 said:


> Just received my SRT7 from Action Gear. As others have already noted, it was new in box, complete with everything. It was a legit, real deal. Glad I got in while I did. At $45 I was a bit hesitant, but it was a true smoking deal. Haven't had much time to play with it yet, but it seems nice so far.



$45?!?! 

*Edit*
Just went through the past posts. What a deal!!!


----------



## peterscm (Jul 24, 2013)

I added some indicator to my SRT7

Front (head facing up)







To the right (pointing to Max Brightness)






To the left (pointing to Police Mode)


----------



## dc38 (Jul 24, 2013)

peterscm said:


> I added some indicator to my SRT7



What if we get in touch with someone who uses the same tech to add logos to lights? (laser etching?)


----------



## mhpreston (Jul 24, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## aau007 (Jul 24, 2013)

peterscm said:


> I added some indicator to my SRT7


Very nice work. What material is that? Do they glow at night?


----------



## peterscm (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks.

I'm using GITD tape. 

Yes, it will glow at night but only for about half an hour if not mistaken.



aau007 said:


> Very nice work. What material is that? Do they glow at night?


----------



## peterscm (Jul 24, 2013)

Better if can put in color..



dc38 said:


> What if we get in touch with someone who uses the same tech to add logos to lights? (laser etching?)


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 26, 2013)

Would a keeppower 18650 3400mah cell work with the srt7? It's dimensions: Length: 68.8mm Diameter: 18.7mm. It's not a flat top cell and does have a nipple on top (does its nipple length or width matter?).


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 26, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> Would a keeppower 18650 3400mah cell work with the srt7? It's dimensions: Length: 68.8mm Diameter: 18.7mm. It's not a flat top cell and does have a nipple on top (does its nipple length or width matter?).



It might matter, something like the Redilast is not a true flat-top, but it definitely might have issues. I have personally tested a Keeppower 3400 in both of my SRTs, and it works fine.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 27, 2013)

thedoc007 said:


> It might matter, something like the Redilast is not a true flat-top, but it definitely might have issues. I have personally tested a Keeppower 3400 in both of my SRTs, and it works fine.



Thanks doc! Now looks like I'm picking me up a srt7. Too bad i can't get the awesome deals earlier people got at $45. At $80, i think it's still a good buy.


----------



## t76turbo (Jul 28, 2013)

I tried Callie's Customs 3400 and aw 2900 protected and neither worked. I wonder how the Callie's compare to the keeppower 3400's mentioned above.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jul 28, 2013)

t76turbo said:


> I tried Callie's Customs 3400 and aw 2900 protected and neither worked. I wonder how the Callie's compare to the keeppower 3400's mentioned above.



The Keeppower is a button-top cell - much more suitable to the SRT7. I looked at Callie's Kustoms a while back, but on their webpage they look like true flat-top cells, so I'm not surprised they didn't work. I've heard only good things about their cells, but when there are so many lights that have issues with flat-top cells, that is a deal-breaker for me. I want my cells to be usable in as many lights as possible. And since both brands are based on the same cell, and the Keeppower are cheaper, it seems like a very easy call to me.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm on the ropes between srt7 and srt6. Do you guys think the srt6 is EDCable (ie. something you could actually slip into jeans pocket)? I know srt7 is too ridiculous for regular pocket carry (not talking about cargo pouch/pockets). Could you guys imagine carrying srt6 in your pocket or will it similarly be unEDCable like the srt7? (man i'm making up a lot of knew vocabulary).


----------



## aau007 (Jul 28, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> I'm on the ropes between srt7 and srt6. Do you guys think the srt6 is EDCable (ie. something you could actually slip into jeans pocket)? I know srt7 is too ridiculous for regular pocket carry (not talking about cargo pouch/pockets). Could you guys imagine carrying srt6 in your pocket or will it similarly be unEDCable like the srt7? (man i'm making up a lot of knew vocabulary).



srt6: 6" long, 1.34" head size
srt7: 6.22" long, 1.57" head size

So srt6 is .22" (less than 1/4") shorter and head size is .23" (less than 1/4") thinner at the head. To me, that's negligible.
Lumens are practically not visually distinguishable but srt7 likely has more throw and srt6 more floody. srt6 lacks the color leds of srt7. Given the price difference, you choose whether it is worth it. More throw, more colors, willing to pay more, srt7. Flood, don't care for colors, save some money, srt6. This does not account for that special $45 deal for the srt7.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer (Jul 29, 2013)

aau007 said:


> srt6 lacks the color leds of srt7.



What?? No coloured LEDs for the srt6? I totally missed that. Even the tiny srt3 has at least one rgb led. Makes my choice a lot easier. Afterall, asides from being a capable, usable EDC, this is also a toy - so i must have my RGB lol.


----------



## aau007 (Jul 29, 2013)

InquisitiveInquirer said:


> What?? No coloured LEDs for the srt6? I totally missed that. Even the tiny srt3 has at least one rgb led. Makes my choice a lot easier. Afterall, asides from being a capable, usable EDC, this is also a toy - so i must have my RGB lol.



No. srt3 does not have rgb. Here are the line up as far as color leds.

srt7 - red, green, blue, red/blue alternate
srt5 - red, blue, red/blue alternate
srt3 - red, blue, red/blue alternate

srt6 - no color


----------



## Confederate (Aug 21, 2013)

*Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*

Ah...just got my SRT7 today and it's extremely difficult not to be impressed. The blue, green and red lights are significantly brighter than expected and the patterns not nearly as distracting. The materials and fit and finish are exceedingly first rate, and the included holster and lanyard were also much better than I expected. 

That said, the light is somewhat larger, bulkier and heavier than my Klarus and Olight lights while brightness is about the same. I also don't know how well the rotational switch will stand up over the years with heavy use. 

If I were the chief executive of an oil company, I'd make sure that all my men on the oil rigs were required to wear this or another suitable IPX-8 light. I particularly like the beacon mode on the SRT7, but feel that strobes also would be suitable for oil rig workers. Like armorers on police departments, I'd make one person on the rig responsible for ensuring that each worker had a fully charged, operable light with good O-rings installed attached to their persons. That we should lose people to stormy oceans in the dark because we can't locate them is a travesty. Some men on a recent accident were in the water for hours and many perished. 

Lots of people test these lights down to 2 meter depths, but oil rig testers should test each brand and make of flashlight considered to varying depths to see which were most resistant. I suspect the SRT7 would rank near the top.


----------



## NorthernStar (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*

I´ve had the SRT7 for about 3 weeks now,and i am impressed with it! I was out in the forest yesterday night testing it and took some pictures. Most pictures did not get sharp. I am practising to improve my skills of taking photos at night. 








What both disapointed me and at the same time impressed me is that the SRT7 had poorer floodlight than i expected,but it had far more throw than i expected! I took some pictures at a large field testing it´s longdistance capability,and i was impressed! The pictures got to blurry to show,but i am going out in the forest again soon and take new pictures with other settings on the camera.








After running the light at high for an hour,the indicator started to flash.That was sooner than expected,however i could run it for another 25 minutes before the output got notiecable weaker.

It´s true that the SRT7 is not pocket friendly(netiher had i expected it to be),but it does have throw! The large head gives it great capacity. This light is not what i consider an EDC light. It is meant to be carried either on the belt or the pocket of a jacket,unless one has cargo pants with big pockets to carry it in.


----------



## Confederate (Aug 24, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*



dc38 said:


> This light feels of very high value and quality to me, but it still feels like a toy/gadget/just a flashlight.


All flashlights feel like toys to me. That's why I buy them. As a kid back in the late 50s and early 60s, civilian flashlights were jokes. I had a family friend in the hardware business and recall my earliest flashlights. They had shiny chrome plated bodies with red, plastic heads and magnets on the side. And they usually came with two silver EverReady batteries. Beams were...unusual. I normally got a flashlight for Christmas, but one time I got a beautiful lantern, chromed, that blinked different colored lights. It was the first light with modes I'd ever had. The last mode was just a steady white light. 

What else could you call these klunkers but "toys"? If it wasn't the batteries going dim, it was bulbs that needed replacement. I couldn't keep up with it. 

Now my toys are expensive, but exceptionally well made. And I love brutal testing videos that showed that both the SRT6 and SRT7 could be taken to depths of almost 200 feet (60 meters) for a half hour or more. And an Olight "torture test" showed just how much a M20 could take with brutal testing of just one flashlight. The testers took the M20 to 70 feet for an hour, dropped it from a third story window onto concrete repeatedly and subjected it to all sorts of nasty tests. 

So these things aren't really toys except in my own mind. I don't camp anymore and pretty much use flashlights for around the house stuff. But it's nice to know they can take the pounding. As for the blue, green and red lights, I just think they're purty!


----------



## silversinksam (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*

Just a headsup but BatteryJunction.com has a significant Nitecore 25% off sale *Coupon Code: BIGNITECORE*

I experienced an oddity quirk with checkout, Since I like the Srt7 I already have, I ordered a Nitecore RSW1 and a SRT6, and for some reason I only got the 25% discount on the accessories, so I cleared my shopping cart, added the SRT6 first, hit checkout, then applied the coupon code and it worked, I then added the accessories to my cart, put the coupon code in again and got 25% on everything.

I called Battery Junction and they verified that Nitecore stuff is on sale at 25% off and the quirky shopping cart was most likely a browser problem

While this isn't as good as the $40 deal some of you lucky folks got, it's a pretty decent deal and you get one of those goofy keylights for free to boot.


*Update-Some of the items on sale are the gray versions and not black, even thought when I called to confirm they told me it was all on sale, but thats not the case. 

Still not a bad deal.*


----------



## y260 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*



silversinksam said:


> Just a headsup but BatteryJunction.com has a significant Nitecore 25% off sale *Coupon Code: BIGNITECORE*
> 
> I experienced an oddity quirk with checkout, Since I like the Srt7 I already have, I ordered a Nitecore RSW1 and a SRT6, and for some reason I only got the 25% discount on the accessories, so I cleared my shopping cart, added the SRT6 first, hit checkout, then applied the coupon code and it worked, I then added the accessories to my cart, put the coupon code in again and got 25% on everything.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up.

Just a heads up, the promotion is for specific Nitecore products in specific colors. I was confused when I was checking the price on a black SRT7 because the coupon code didn't work. Turns out, the grey model is the one batteryjunction had on sale.


----------



## ragnarok164 (Aug 27, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*

I ordered a SRT6 using the 25% off sale at BJ. Still can't believe I missed the SRT7 deal.


----------



## uetecu (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing! 
Its a pity I can't any discount on shipping to AUS to make it more tempting for me. $25 is kinda steep..


----------



## silversinksam (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*



y260 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Just a heads up, the promotion is for specific Nitecore products in specific colors. I was confused when I was checking the price on a black SRT7 because the coupon code didn't work. Turns out, the grey model is the one batteryjunction had on sale.



Y260

I can't believe I didn't catch that. I edited my post to reflect the correct information. Kind of odd as when I spoke to them to confirm the deal they told me all. Still a good deal if you like the color gray 


PS, I was wondering what I was going to do with the leftover flat black Cerakote I had left over from refinishing my 21 year old Glock, now my Nitecore will match my sidearm lol


----------



## dc38 (Sep 13, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*

Hey guys, just a random update/observation about the SRT-7 that might've been previously mentioned. I have tried a whole bunch of different cells/battery configurations in this light, (listed below) and can NOT get the visually apparent lumens to be as bright as the 1st gen NW EA4. 

1. *stupidfire 18650, "3100" (1470 mAh)
2. AW 18650, 3100 mAh ICR
3. AW 18650, 2600 mAh IMR
4. x2 AW 16340, 750 mAh ICR
5. x2 AW 16340, 650 mAh IMR
6. Callie's 18650, 3100 
7. Generic FT Panasonic 3100
8. a. Surefire CR123a's
b. Duracell CR123a's
*c. Cheapo China Evergreens
d. Energizer CR123a's
9. *14500 with homemade foam with steel core extender
10.*10440 with 2n'd homemade extender

Anything marked with asterisks(*) is somewhat risky to do, as a battery or cell may not hold up to the higher drains.

I really thought that perhaps one of the IMR configurations would have been able to max out the apparent lumens of this light, but it doesn't even seem as bright as the NW EA4. Intensity wise, because of the tint, it is ever so slightly harsher than the EA4 (which is speculated to be at around 750 lumens). 

p.s. by the way, comparing the apparent brightness with a Skyray King that I have: if these were coming out a ballistic arsenal, the srt7 would level a small 1 story house. The SRK would level the entire block. SRT-7 = "960 lumens max" vs. SRK = "2200 lumens max", so it doesn't stand to reason that the SRK would appear more than 2x's as bright as the SRT-7 with the same tint.

Thanks!


----------



## Patriot (Nov 19, 2013)

dc38 said:


> There's even a video (APPARENTLY) of someone using the SRT7 30m diving off the coast of Singapore. Tail standing capabilities are somewhat limited, but it can be done.




This came to my attention when a viewer on youtube asked about it. It looks like Nitecore is now rating the light to 40M?

http://www.nitecorelights.com/collections/dive-capable-lights


----------



## Patriot (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*



dc38 said:


> I have tried a whole bunch of different cells/battery configurations in this light, (listed below) and can NOT get the visually apparent lumens to be as bright as the 1st gen NW EA4.



Visual comparisons are really difficult but if you were indeed able to verify this with a light meter, it could just be that you have an over achieving EA4 and an under achieving SRT7. To back up your experience however, Selfbuilt also stated that his tests showed less output on a single 18650 vs two cr123's. 







> 10.*10440 with 2n'd homemade extender


  That's quite the test dc38...lol.


----------



## Overclocker (Nov 19, 2013)

Patriot said:


> This came to my attention when a viewer on youtube asked about it. It looks like Nitecore is now rating the light to 40M?
> 
> http://www.nitecorelights.com/collections/dive-capable-lights




well it's just a singapore dealer website. browsing around i found this:



> It can be said without any exaggeration that Nitecore produces the brightest, most technologically advanced precision made torches in the world today



hilarious. with that kind of self aggrandizement i would be wary of anything they claim


----------



## anthony lumens (Nov 29, 2013)

Just ordered Srt7 thru battery junction. Light had good reviews , is it bad that I have 32 flashlights now? Lol


----------



## Beckler (Jan 5, 2014)

*Brightness*

So this thing is rated at 960 Lm but doing a ceiling bounce test, with fully charged batteries I can't really say I notice a difference between it and my RRT0 at 550 Lm - and I think a 400Lm difference should be clearly visible. I read a review or 2 on amazon for Nitecore's MH2C I believe saying they don't seem like their rated brightness either. So maybe Nitecore's values are a bit inflated? Can anyone confirm that SRT7 seems similar to their other 600Lm or so lights? Or maybe mine's defective...


----------



## dc38 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Nitecore SRT7: Very Impressive*



Patriot said:


> That's quite the test dc38...lol.



I was extremely worried I was going to blow off my hand when testing this...Highly recommend against trying anything that is labelled in asterisks in my test, lol. Maybe i'm a little too carefree...


----------



## Beckler (Mar 8, 2014)

*Tactical ring*

Anyone else using the plastic tactical ring? I've had it installed only for a few months and it's so loose now it just spins and rattles. This isn't great quality! Any alternatives or solution?


----------



## soul347 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Re: Tactical ring*

So my light came in and I've been playing around with it quite extensively. Here are my impressions using a fully charged Nitecore 3400 mAh 18650 battery. 

Performance/Throw: I don't know if it meets the rated 960 lumens, but it is plenty bright. Even in broad day light, the turbo/strobe is enough to blind you. In a dark room, it lights up the entire room. I haven't did any extensive tests with how far this light can throw, but so far it seems to be very good. Can hit my neighbors homes across the street without losing intensity. 
 
Build Quality: In short, superb. Fit and finish looks good all throughout. The light also doesn't feel heavy at all with the battery installed, which is what I was afraid of. I'd say it is only slightly heavier than my Nokia Lumia 920 smart phone. The light has a great grip and just feels like a solid, high quality product. The tail cap clicky switch feels a bit stiff and strained my thumb quite a bit. Perhaps this will improve with time. Threads/O rings come prelubricated. 

Colored LEDs: All 3 beams have a lot of artifacts and are not smooth at all, but that doesn't bother me much. They are actually very useful at night time, contrary to what others have said. The red is definitely bright enough for walking around a dark house, while it preserves night vision. Green is indeed surprisingly clear for reading maps, documents, etc. Blue does indeed work for bringing out contrast for things like stains and marks on carpet and other surfaces. So a big thumbs up for the colored LEDs! Glad I don't have to buy and bring filters around with me. However, I have no idea when I'd ever use the red/blue police mode. 

Accessories: When using the clip and ring together, they seem to get in the way of each other. I tried to use the SRT7 with and without the ring, and decided that the grip feels more comfortable without the ring. The cigar grip is probably not the most ideal way to hold the light perhaps since the head of the light is heavy. Clip works great in both orientations. I like to put the clip closer to the head so that when it is in my pocket, the head sticks out toward the top of the pocket and isn't bulging out of my pants. With practice, it is still easy to deploy the flashlight promptly even with the head of the light facing the top. Holster and lanyard are good quality, and will perform their intended purpose well if needed.

Smart Selector Ring/User Interface: Works nice and smooth and is logically laid out for easy memorization. Without looking down, I can easily pre-select which mode I want before I turn on the light (A system I find that works far better than tightening or loosening the head of lights such as on the Eagletac G25C2). When I am done with the light, I always put it all the way to the right, so strobe is ready at any moment and can be preselected before turning on the light. I do wish that they replaced the police mode with an S.O.S. mode which is absent. Also, the detents don't feel as distinct and assuring as I thought they would based on the reviews I watched, but works well enough. You need to listen carefully for those clicks to know if you've reached them, so if you're in a loud environment, you might not be sure if you've turned the ring enough to switch modes. Just after a few hours of use, the ring doesn't make a click noise when going all the way to the right in strobe. I also find that the ring works great for smoothly and gradually adjusting the light so you can get precisely the amount that you want. 

Overall I give the light 2 thumbs up. The flaws I find are minor and don't serve as deal breakers.


----------



## oldvultureface (Mar 15, 2014)

*Re: Tactical ring*



Beckler said:


> Anyone else using the plastic tactical ring? I've had it installed only for a few months and it's so loose now it just spins and rattles. This isn't great quality! Any alternatives or solution?



Yeah, mine broke shortly after purchasing an SRT6. I bought a thick O ring from the hardware store and slipped it in the slot for the belt clip just forward of the tail cap.


----------

